# Stardust Collection



## Bagsbagsbaby

Does anyone have any photos of the Empreinte Neverfulls that are coming in June please or details on the colours? I think there is a pink on the way and perhaps a lilac. Would be interested to learn if the pink will be baby or fuchsia.

Thanks for any information x


----------



## beautycase

As far as I know there still aren't any high quality pictures yet.
@Emphosix


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

beautycase said:


> As far as I know there still aren't any high quality pictures yet.
> @Emphosix


 Ah, I did think that was likely the case because I’ve had a good search online.  Would love to see the pink! Am wondering if it’s going to be light or a deeper colour. I’d love either but suspect darker might be more practical for not picking up marks etc.


----------



## ProShopper1

I haven’t seen any good pics but I think there is a pale lavender and a pale turquoise


----------



## maxynot

If the price and material is right I’m tempted to get a speedy 20 or nano speedy. I’ve been wanting another small bag


----------



## Emphosix

Bagsbagsbaby said:


> Does anyone have any photos of the Empreinte Neverfulls that are coming in June please or details on the colours? I think there is a pink on the way and perhaps a lilac. Would be interested to learn if the pink will be baby or fuchsia.
> 
> Thanks for any information x


All the colors are pretty light!
On the images that I have seen, there was 
- beige 
- light Pink
- pale lavender
- pale turquoise

Bags were the following (there will be more and everything can change):
- Neverfull (beige)
- MPA (Pink & turquoise)
- Speedy 20 (beige & turquoise)
- OTG PM (Pink & lavender)
- Neonoe BB (Pink)
- nano speedy (pink)
- nano noe (beige)
- cles (turquoise)
- zippy wallet (pink)
- zippy coin purse (lavender)

And some more..


----------



## maxynot

Emphosix said:


> All the colors are pretty light!
> On the images that I have seen, there was
> - beige
> - light Pink
> - pale lavender
> - pale turquoise
> 
> Bags were the following (there will be more and everything can change):
> - Neverfull (beige)
> - MPA (Pink & turquoise)
> - Speedy 20 (beige & turquoise)
> - OTG PM (Pink & lavender)
> - Neonoe BB (Pink)
> - nano speedy (pink)
> - nano noe (beige)
> - cles (turquoise)
> - zippy wallet (pink)
> - zippy coin purse (lavender)
> 
> And some more..


Oh my gosh I might need the nano speedy if it’s cute. Can’t wait for pictures


----------



## Huyen818

maxynot said:


> Oh my gosh I might need the nano speedy if it’s cute. Can’t wait for pictures


Anyone has some pictures ?


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Emphosix said:


> All the colors are pretty light!
> On the images that I have seen, there was
> - beige
> - light Pink
> - pale lavender
> - pale turquoise
> 
> Bags were the following (there will be more and everything can change):
> - Neverfull (beige)
> - MPA (Pink & turquoise)
> - Speedy 20 (beige & turquoise)
> - OTG PM (Pink & lavender)
> - Neonoe BB (Pink)
> - nano speedy (pink)
> - nano noe (beige)
> - cles (turquoise)
> - zippy wallet (pink)
> - zippy coin purse (lavender)
> 
> And some more..


Thats all really informative, thank you! I can’t wait to see the new items ❤️
Sounds like the new colours are going to be perfect for summer.


----------



## Trinityemily

Emphosix said:


> All the colors are pretty light!
> On the images that I have seen, there was
> - beige
> - light Pink
> - pale lavender
> - pale turquoise
> 
> Bags were the following (there will be more and everything can change):
> - Neverfull (beige)
> - MPA (Pink & turquoise)
> - Speedy 20 (beige & turquoise)
> - OTG PM (Pink & lavender)
> - Neonoe BB (Pink)
> - nano speedy (pink)
> - nano noe (beige)
> - cles (turquoise)
> - zippy wallet (pink)
> - zippy coin purse (lavender)
> 
> And some more..


I am sooooo excited for the pale lavender !!!!!


----------



## south-of-france

And light turquoise!


----------



## Trinityemily

I am already saving money for this collection !! Can’t wait !!


----------



## puddingcup

Emphosix said:


> All the colors are pretty light!
> On the images that I have seen, there was
> - beige
> - light Pink
> - pale lavender
> - pale turquoise
> 
> Bags were the following (there will be more and everything can change):
> - Neverfull (beige)
> - MPA (Pink & turquoise)
> - Speedy 20 (beige & turquoise)
> - OTG PM (Pink & lavender)
> - Neonoe BB (Pink)
> - nano speedy (pink)
> - nano noe (beige)
> - cles (turquoise)
> - zippy wallet (pink)
> - zippy coin purse (lavender)
> 
> And some more..


Thank you! Can’t wait to see them! Do you know if there will be a new Zoe Wallet please?


----------



## octoberrrush

Emphosix said:


> All the colors are pretty light!
> On the images that I have seen, there was
> - beige
> - light Pink
> - pale lavender
> - pale turquoise
> 
> Bags were the following (there will be more and everything can change):
> - Neverfull (beige)
> - MPA (Pink & turquoise)
> - Speedy 20 (beige & turquoise)
> - OTG PM (Pink & lavender)
> - Neonoe BB (Pink)
> - nano speedy (pink)
> - nano noe (beige)
> - cles (turquoise)
> - zippy wallet (pink)
> - zippy coin purse (lavender)
> 
> And some more..


Are the colours closer to the shades in sunrise pastel or more vibrant?


----------



## ArielS

Thanks for all intel guys! Does anyone know if they are solid colours or gradient like 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
? Since it's called stardust, I'm hoping for shimmery gradient!!!


----------



## maxynot

ArielS said:


> Thanks for all intel guys! Does anyone know if they are solid colours or gradient like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Since it's called stardust, I'm hoping for shimmery gradient!!!


I wanna say it’s not a gradient (can’t remember what foxylv said) I’m hoping it’s also shimmery though and something like the ss22 glitter


----------



## ingenieux00

maxynot said:


> I wanna say it’s not a gradient (can’t remember what foxylv said) I’m hoping it’s also shimmery though and something like the ss22 glitter



I have a feeling it's going to be more akin to the shimmery navy nacre from last year


----------



## maxynot

ingenieux00 said:


> I have a feeling it's going to be more akin to the shimmery navy nacre from last year
> 
> View attachment 5384778


Ooh I might like that if the embossing is deeper like the fall in love or black speedy 22


----------



## snibor

Too much anticipation…we need photos already! Lol.  Sigh.


----------



## octoberrrush

snibor said:


> Too much anticipation…we need photos already! Lol.  Sigh.


The ever elusive photos of the stardust collection…


----------



## maxynot

I was able to see some blurry pictures from my ca and I just realized the 4 colors are really similar to the 4 colors on the summer canvas. Maybe a bit lighter but now I’m hoping the pink nano speedy comes to the USA and isn’t exclusive to certain regions


----------



## snibor

maxynot said:


> I was able to see some blurry pictures from my ca and I just realized the 4 colors are really similar to the 4 colors on the summer canvas. Maybe a bit lighter but now I’m hoping the pink nano speedy comes to the USA and isn’t exclusive to certain regions


So are we talking a continuation of the huge logos?  I thought it was the regular empreinte coming out?


----------



## maxynot

snibor said:


> So are we talking a continuation of the huge logos?  I thought it was the regular empreinte coming out?


Nope looked like smaller logos yay! The colors are just really similar to the colors in the canvas. Light turquoise like the top left, A light lavender like the top right, light pink like the bottom left and a beige like the bottom right.

I wonder if they were supposed to release with this recent spring in the city collection because they would’ve gone well with the pastel sunrise


----------



## snibor

maxynot said:


> Nope looked like smaller logos yay! The colors are just really similar to the colors in the canvas. Light turquoise like the top left, A light lavender like the top right, light pink like the bottom left and a beige like the bottom right.
> 
> I wonder if they were supposed to release with this recent spring in the city collection because they would’ve gone well with the pastel sunrise


Oh yeah!  Thanks for info. Not sure how I’ll feel about the colors being so light but will see.


----------



## nicole0612

This is such perfect timing. I have been wanting to add a speedy 20 or nano in leather! I wonder if the strap will be leather or canvas? I am hoping for leather/chain like the empreinte speedy 20z


----------



## maxynot

nicole0612 said:


> This is such perfect timing. I have been wanting to add a speedy 20 or nano in leather! I wonder if the strap will be leather or canvas? I am hoping for leather/chain like the empreinte speedy 20z


Looked like the leather/chain from the last leather speedy 20. So hopefully nothing changes (I’m tired of the fabric straps lol)


----------



## nicole0612

maxynot said:


> Looked like the leather/chain from the last leather speedy 20. So hopefully nothing changes (I’m tired of the fabric straps lol)


This is really good news, thank you! I will definitely be ordering one in that case!


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

maxynot said:


> I was able to see some blurry pictures from my ca and I just realized the 4 colors are really similar to the 4 colors on the summer canvas. Maybe a bit lighter but now I’m hoping the pink nano speedy comes to the USA and isn’t exclusive to certain regions


Great update, thank you! Really looking forward to the first photos filtering through 
I wonder if the current current giant leather emp bags will be permanent or whether they might eventually be replaced by the leather emp with the smaller monogram logo.


----------



## octoberrrush

maxynot said:


> I was able to see some blurry pictures from my ca and I just realized the 4 colors are really similar to the 4 colors on the summer canvas. Maybe a bit lighter but now I’m hoping the pink nano speedy comes to the USA and isn’t exclusive to certain regions


That’s what I thought when someone posted the colours earlier in the thread….


----------



## snibor

Anyone have a guesstimate of what price for speedy 20s will be?


----------



## Nivahra

I want pictures  Can‘t wait for them anylonger….


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

Why aren't there any pictures out yet? For a collection that is launching next month I'm surprised that the pictures aren't all over the place.


----------



## excalibur

Only VIPs, influencers etc have access to photos, and they won’t reveal until they can get a hold of these items (and flip them) lol


----------



## Moobarry12

excalibur said:


> Only VIPs, influencers etc have access to photos, and they won’t reveal until they can get a hold of these items (and flip them) lol


The HD pictures aren’t out yet that’s why they aren’t posted.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Are we talking about the bubblegram line? I see it on my app and it’s available. It’s under the new this season part of the app. Ignore me if i am off.


----------



## snibor

COCOLUVR said:


> Are we talking about the bubblegram line? I see it on my app and it’s available. It’s under the new this season part of the app. Ignore me if i am off.


We are talking about stardust collection which isn’t out yet


----------



## sunkissed_xp

Moobarry12 said:


> The HD pictures aren’t out yet that’s why they aren’t posted.



There's usually some one brave enough to leak the ugly photos for the rest of us. Not the case this time.
Getting impatient.


----------



## ramona708

Lol Im already impatient on the cognac monogram empreinte that will release in September


----------



## DrTr

Foxylv posted the first stardust pic I’ve seen today. Here is a screenshot of her post.  Hmm. Too bad it started purple and changed.


----------



## snibor

DrTr said:


> Foxylv posted the first stardust pic I’ve seen today. Here is a screenshot of her post.  Hmm. Too bad it started purple and changed.
> 
> View attachment 5398331


Check out the ss 22 thread with a few more photos.  So far I think the photos looks pretty, but not sure I will add anything in my collection.  Depends.
Here’s the other thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ss-2022-collections.1045514/


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Thanks @DrTr and @snibor 

The photos look absolutely beautiful. I love both the lilac/turquoise and also the pink, the contrasting metals are a really nice touch. I’d find it very difficult to choose between them without seeing them in the flesh I think.  They are stunning but both colours are a little too similar to my NF Sunrise Pastel so I’ll probably miss this one. I can’t wait to see the photos of what people are buying though.


----------



## DrTr

snibor said:


> Check out the ss 22 thread with a few more photos.  So far I think the photos looks pretty, but not sure I will add anything in my collection.  Depends.
> Here’s the other thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ss-2022-collections.1045514/


Thanks so much snibor! I ran amok already for SS22 (yikes 5 pieces ) so thankfully since no purple I can sit out this release  It’s lovely for those considering it!


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

DrTr said:


> Thanks so much snibor! I ran amok already for SS22 (yikes 5 pieces ) so thankfully since no purple I can sit out this release  It’s lovely for those considering it!



I feel exactly the same way, I think these bags are going to be next level lush. Can’t wait to see the June purchase thread filling up!


----------



## AleeLee

DrTr said:


> Foxylv posted the first stardust pic I’ve seen today. Here is a screenshot of her post.  Hmm. Too bad it started purple and changed.
> 
> View attachment 5398331


I think the speedy 20 in this colourway will be so beautiful!!! I can’t wait to see pic’s!!!!


----------



## snibor

AleeLee said:


> I think the speedy 20 in this colourway will be so beautiful!!! I can’t wait to see pic’s!!!!


Not sure there will be a speedy 20 in this color.  The info posted here on tpf showed a 20 in beige and the turquoise.  I suppose we will know for sure soon.


----------



## AleeLee

snibor said:


> Not sure there will be a speedy 20 in this color.  The info posted here on tpf showed a 20 in beige and the turquoise.  I suppose we will know for sure soon.


Oh oops. I thought this was the turquoise. My mistake.


----------



## snibor

AleeLee said:


> Oh oops. I thought this was the turquoise. My mistake.


Who knows.  Foxy lv said this was what was supposed to be the purple.  Hopefully we get more photos/info soon.   Excited to see what comes out and what everyone gets!


----------



## ssangit

These colors are seriously gorgeous - I may not be able to stay away from this!


----------



## south-of-france

I hope the turquoise will be turquoise and not mixed with something overwhelming. Or is the used-to-be-purple one turquoise?


----------



## daisy913

From live pics I’ve seen (actual manufactured products, not just product photos for the website).

Turquoise is turquoise and yellow. Speedy 20 in this color and some kind of mini pouch. Not familiar with the pochette accesoires line that much, sorry!

The “purple” is what foxy posted… purple with a strong turquoise base. The purple capucines coming is much more purpley, and I would’ve preferred that color for the empreinte pieces as well. Other than otg, neonoe bb, papillon charm/pouch, and I think a zippy coin purse.

The “beige” is really a peachy pink and yellow mix. Look at the SS 2022 thread for HD pics. Neonoe bb, nano speedy (I think… counted the monogram rows and it’s not the same -could just be the angle of the photo too), and mpa.

There’s also that trio of pouches on a wristlet, one of each color, being released.

Overall, the live pictures are disappointing. For me, the collection looks cheap and childish. The nicest color is the peachy pink/yellow. The product page photos look so much better imo.

Also, please don’t ask me for photos. My CA trusts me, so I won’t be posting.


----------



## ProShopper1

daisy913 said:


> From live pics I’ve seen (actual manufactured products, not just product photos for the website).
> 
> Turquoise is turquoise and yellow. Speedy 20 in this color and some kind of mini pouch. Not familiar with the pochette accesoires line that much, sorry!
> 
> The “purple” is what foxy posted… purple with a strong turquoise base. The purple capucines coming is much more purpley, and I would’ve preferred that color for the empreinte pieces as well. Other than otg, neonoe bb, papillon charm/pouch, and I think a zippy coin purse.
> 
> The “beige” is really a peachy pink and yellow mix. Look at the SS 2022 thread for HD pics. Neonoe bb, nano speedy (I think… counted the monogram rows and it’s not the same -could just be the angle of the photo too), and mpa.
> 
> There’s also that trio of pouches on a wristlet, one of each color, being released.
> 
> Overall, the live pictures are disappointing. For me, the collection looks cheap and childish. The nicest color is the peachy pink/yellow. The product page photos look so much better imo.
> 
> Also, please don’t ask me for photos. My CA trusts me, so I won’t be posting.


Thanks for all of the insight!

Not asking for pictures..but do you have any details about the capucines? (Which colors/sizes, hardware, straps)


----------



## ArielS

daisy913 said:


> From live pics I’ve seen (actual manufactured products, not just product photos for the website).
> 
> Turquoise is turquoise and yellow. Speedy 20 in this color and some kind of mini pouch. Not familiar with the pochette accesoires line that much, sorry!
> 
> The “purple” is what foxy posted… purple with a strong turquoise base. The purple capucines coming is much more purpley, and I would’ve preferred that color for the empreinte pieces as well. Other than otg, neonoe bb, papillon charm/pouch, and I think a zippy coin purse.
> 
> The “beige” is really a peachy pink and yellow mix. Look at the SS 2022 thread for HD pics. Neonoe bb, nano speedy (I think… counted the monogram rows and it’s not the same -could just be the angle of the photo too), and mpa.
> 
> There’s also that trio of pouches on a wristlet, one of each color, being released.
> 
> Overall, the live pictures are disappointing. For me, the collection looks cheap and childish. The nicest color is the peachy pink/yellow. The product page photos look so much better imo.
> 
> Also, please don’t ask me for photos. My CA trusts me, so I won’t be posting.


Would you call this beige or pink? Sorry getting confused how are colours called. (Photo from emphasix from ss 2022 thread)


----------



## brnicutie

ArielS said:


> Would you call this beige or pink? Sorry getting confused how are colours called. (Photo from emphasix from ss 2022 thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398981


This is the pink. It'll also come in beige, turquoise, and purple.


----------



## daisy913

ArielS said:


> Would you call this beige or pink? Sorry getting confused how are colours called. (Photo from emphasix from ss 2022 thread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398981


I call it pinky-peach. I didn’t see any beige pieces in the live photos. At some angles in the photos, that specific shade looks more like a peachy beige. The actual product lineup could have an actual beige, though.


----------



## daisy913

ProShopper1 said:


> Thanks for all of the insight!
> 
> Not asking for pictures..but do you have any details about the capucines? (Which colors/sizes, hardware, straps)


Hard for me to gauge the sizes, but I’ll do my best.

MM, or the larger one, is a muted purpley gray with a pink shift. Didn’t see the strap in the photo. There’s a matching wallet, but can’t figure out which of the two smaller sizes (compact or mini) though.

Turquoise is a minty/pastel green with a cool/light yellow shift. Strap is a leather interlaced chain (basically the chain for the vanity pm). Couldn’t tell if the entire strap is interlaced chain, or if there’s a leather break/shoulder area. Looks like a mini capucines to me.

The leather in the photos is beautiful. Had they dyed the empreinte pieces in the same way, I would buy something in a heartbeat.


----------



## ProShopper1

daisy913 said:


> Hard for me to gauge the sizes, but I’ll do my best.
> 
> MM, or the larger one, is a muted purpley gray with a pink shift. Didn’t see the strap in the photo. There’s a matching wallet, but can’t figure out which of the two smaller sizes (compact or mini) though.
> 
> Turquoise is a minty/pastel green with a cool/light yellow shift. Strap is a leather interlaced chain (basically the chain for the vanity pm). Couldn’t tell if the entire strap is interlaced chain, or if there’s a leather break/shoulder area. Looks like a mini capucines to me.
> 
> The leather in the photos is beautiful. Had they dyed the empreinte pieces in the same way, I would buy something in a heartbeat.


Someone just posted a pic in the SS 2022 thread that says the “lilas” is bb size, did they change it?


----------



## daisy913

ProShopper1 said:


> Someone just posted a pic in the SS 2022 thread that says the “lilas” is bb size, did they change it?


Like I said, it was hard for me to gauge the size in the photo. I’m not very familiar with capucines MM vs BB differences, so I can’t determine them easily through a photo, especially when the other isn’t there to compare to. The one I saw is most likely BB then, as it’s a photo of a finished physical product, not a photo for a catalog (rendering).


----------



## ProShopper1

daisy913 said:


> Like I said, it was hard for me to gauge the size in the photo. I’m not very familiar with capucines MM vs BB differences, so I can’t determine them easily through a photo, especially when the other isn’t there to compare to. The one I saw is most likely BB then, as it’s a photo of a finished physical product, not a photo for a catalog (rendering).


Ah misread your “or the larger one” as you explaining that mm was the largest size, not that it was just the biggest of the three, sorry about that!


----------



## Cathindy

Crossposting here too. Just found these on Instagram.


----------



## Moobarry12

Cathindy said:


> Crossposting here too. Just found these on Instagram.



Thank you for posting! It’s just not as shimmery as I thought it would be.


----------



## ArielS

Cathindy said:


> Crossposting here too. Just found these on Instagram.



I love the pink.


----------



## snibor

I was originally excited about this collection but now that I see more of it I can admire from afar. Very pretty but not something I see myself buying. Colors are very light.   I don’t see the shimmer we all expected.   I am very excited to see more details when others purchase


----------



## maxynot

ArielS said:


> I love the pink.


Same I’m so excited! I love that it won’t age as fast as other recent womens collections but is still a pretty unique pink


----------



## ArielS

Does anyone know if speedy 20 comes in pink? and if nano noe comes in pink too?


----------



## DrTr

Moobarry12 said:


> Thank you for posting! It’s just not as shimmery as I thought it would be.


I’m really disappointed that they seemingly did away with a Lilas or purple shade. Probably a good deal for my wallet!


----------



## MCBadian07

I was excited for this collection also...but I don't like the combination of colors


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Cathindy said:


> Crossposting here too. Just found these on Instagram.



Thank you for the photo! They look beautiful. I’m spent up but can’t wait to see photos of people’s purchases from this collection.


----------



## Moobarry12

DrTr said:


> I’m really disappointed that they seemingly did away with a Lilas or purple shade. Probably a good deal for my wallet!


I know lol my wallet is probably safe too! I kind of wish they did solid colors. But maybe the pictures aren’t  doing it justice.


----------



## slammaJ

ArielS said:


> Does anyone know if speedy 20 comes in pink? and if nano noe comes in pink too?



someone in the SS22 thread said that pink speedy 20 is a China exclusive color. The nano speedy will come in pink. Someone also posted that nano noe will only be in beige.


----------



## Emphosix

M46093



M46180


----------



## Emphosix

M46168


----------



## ArielS

Thanks so much for update @emphasix.


----------



## ssangit

Emphosix said:


> M46168
> View attachment 5403191


This pink is a stunner!


----------



## nicole0612

I am wondering if I should get the neonoe bb in Lilas for my favorite color or the nano noe in beige for the size I prefer.


----------



## ArielS

nicole0612 said:


> I am wondering if I should get the neonoe bb in Lilas for my favorite color or the nano noe in beige for the size I prefer.


I’m thinking similar thing to you too. Have you seen a pic of neonoe bb lilas? What other bags have you got? Do you find nano bags fit for purpose? Xx

I’m debating between nano noe beige and neonoe bb pink. I know I want speedy 20 beige so I should probably get neonoe bb pink but I also don’t want to miss nano noe. It seems harder to come by.


----------



## daisy913

snibor said:


> I was originally excited about this collection but now that I see more of it I can admire from afar. Very pretty but not something I see myself buying. Colors are very light.   I don’t see the shimmer we all expected.   I am very excited to see more details when others purchase


If you were expecting more shimmer, I would consider the capucines line/family. The leather for those pieces are more in line with what I was expecting for something called “Stardust.” The empreinte pieces look so cheap (and kind of tacky) compared to the capucines. I absolutely do not need another wallet (I need a cardholder lol), but I’m seriously considering picking up a capucines wallet in lilas.


----------



## daisy913

Moobarry12 said:


> I know lol my wallet is probably safe too! I kind of wish they did solid colors. But maybe the pictures aren’t  doing it justice.


Capucines! Wait for the capucines photos to leak! I’m too scared to post the ones I have lol but what they did to the taurillon leather is so much nicer.


----------



## daisy913

DrTr said:


> I’m really disappointed that they seemingly did away with a Lilas or purple shade. Probably a good deal for my wallet!


Lilas in empreinte is probably the most disappointing imo. Purple is my favorite color, but I hate how the actual completed pieces look. Honestly, I think it would be better if they didn’t make any pieces in the Lilas empreinte.


----------



## nicole0612

It's really hard, especially since we know of the other China exclusives that are off the table. 

My favorite colors are green and purple, but I don't think the vert in the collection is quite what I want. I have an empreinte speedy 20 in the navy nacre, but I've only tried it on and never used it because it is just too big on me and I'm usually trying to hold a squirming toddler without damaging my bag at the same time. So I think I'm going to get the Speedy nano in pink for sure, because even though the short zip is a little problematic, the smaller size will make it really good for grab and go. I've seen a pic of the lilas neonoe bb here (I think) and my SA sent it to me to see if I wanted to order (terrible blurry pic but I knew what it was from here). My first LV bag was the empreinte lilas marais bb, which I loved so much! It holds such a special place in my heart because I loved the color, but I ended up selling it later on because I just did not reach for it without a strap. The Nano Noe looks like the perfect size (I love a bag that I can throw inside a tote or inside my car console, but still large enough for essentials of cards and car key fob) but the lilas color has my heart. 

Like most of us, I have way too many bags, all Hermes, LV and Chanel other than one exotic prada bag, but the workhorse bags that I grab for in rain or shine, workout, groceries or office, little dirty boys to a playground or little dirty boys to preschool... are LV sunset Keepall XS, LV pink taigarama outdoor pouch (with a different cross body strap), Chanel cocohandle mini.

I think I will love the pink speedy nano because of the size and the color as long as the zip is big enough to get my hand in without scratching my hand (I hate that). The most similar bag I have to the Neonoe BB would probably be the blue leather and reverse mono Duffle bag from a couple of years ago. That was a bag I fell in love with for looks, but I have used it exactly once. It is just too big for me. It doesn't look too big, but certain bags have a physics to them that makes them swing like a pendulum every time I reach over to pick something up instead of sticking close to the body. On the other hand, my workhorse bag for over a year with a new baby was the montaigne empreinte bb (I had to return it about 1.5 years later for glazing issues), the physics of that bag were wonderful, it stuck to my side with movement and chasing after the boy, and I love the open top bags where I can easily reach in and get my items out.


----------



## nicole0612

daisy913 said:


> Lilas in empreinte is probably the most disappointing imo. Purple is my favorite color, but I hate how the actual completed pieces look. Honestly, I think it would be better if they didn’t make any pieces in the Lilas empreinte.


AWWW, I know a lot of people feel this way. Green and purple are my favorite colors, but I actually find that I like the lilas more than the vert from the photos so far. From what people are saying it sounds like that will change when I see them in real life. That would be great because then I could get the lilas monkey off my back.


----------



## Moobarry12

daisy913 said:


> Capucines! Wait for the capucines photos to leak! I’m too scared to post the ones I have lol but what they did to the taurillon leather is so much nicer.


Ahhhh I’m excited to see the capucines! Can you describe it? Is it more like a gradient?


----------



## maxynot

Emphosix said:


> M46168
> View attachment 5403191


Wow this pink is really beautiful! I hope the nano speedy looks just as cute


----------



## daisy913

Moobarry12 said:


> Ahhhh I’m excited to see the capucines! Can you describe it? Is it more like a gradient?


It’s more of an iridescent/duochrome solid color… best way I can describe it is like eyeshadow (see below, Natasha Denona ad). Depending on the angle, you get flashes between two different colors. The colors I’ve seen so far for capucines are grayish purple + pink, and mint green + lemon yellow.


----------



## Emphosix

M46163


----------



## Emphosix

M46231


----------



## sesish

Emphosix said:


> M46163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408416
> View attachment 5408419
> View attachment 5408423
> View attachment 5408426


Omg, thank you, do you have picture of the green speedy from this collection


----------



## Emphosix

sesish said:


> Omg, thank you, do you have picture of the green speedy from this collection


Not yet, but should be up soon


----------



## ArielS

Emphosix said:


> M46163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408416
> View attachment 5408419
> View attachment 5408423
> View attachment 5408426


Omg!!! I screamed!!! 
Thank you so much @emphasix as always.


----------



## south-of-france

Ack I‘m so indecisive whether I should preorder the vert Speedy 20! My SA is recommending to but I haven’t even seen a clear pic! What should I do?


----------



## brnicutie

south-of-france said:


> Ack I‘m so indecisive whether I should preorder the vert Speedy 20! My SA is recommending to but I haven’t even seen a clear pic! What should I do?


You should preorder it to be on the safe side. They won't charge your card if you don't leave the store with it. They'll just sell it to the next person.


----------



## maxynot

brnicutie said:


> You should preorder it to be on the safe side. They won't charge your card if you don't leave the store with it. They'll just sell it to the next person.


Can I ask where you are located? Usually preorders in the USA have to be paid in full for me


----------



## south-of-france

maxynot said:


> Can I ask where you are located? Usually preorders in the USA have to be paid in full for me


Not OP but here too, so I‘m unsure to wait for weeks without seeing the product first.


----------



## ProShopper1

maxynot said:


> Can I ask where you are located? Usually preorders in the USA have to be paid in full for me


I’m in the US. Some items require full payment. Some don’t. No idea why, I guess more desirable items?  But if you don’t leave the store with it you’d get a refund. I’d double check that with your CA to make sure your store doesn’t have different policies though.


----------



## brnicutie

maxynot said:


> Can I ask where you are located? Usually preorders in the USA have to be paid in full for me


I’m in the US. They charge you in full when you preorder, but it goes back on the card if you decide not to take it. I think what they do is put a hold on the card. I remember my CA telling me that he got credited for the sale when I picked up the bag and not when I preordered.


----------



## nicole0612

The prices of some items seem a bit high to me. Speedy 20 at $2840 USD is a little higher than I thought but within the range, but I am really surprised that the MPA is $3100 USD. What is the price of the nano speedy and nano noe?


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> The prices of some items seem a bit high to me. Speedy 20 at $2840 USD is a little higher than I thought but within the range, but I am really surprised that the MPA is $3100 USD. What is the price of the nano speedy and nano noe?


Partially answering my own question; Nano Noe is $2030 USD (compared to Neoneo BB $2580 USD).


----------



## ArielS

I really can’t decide between speedy 20 beige clair or neonoe bb rose or nano noe beige. I’ve been waiting to get speedy 20 and neonoe bb, both are cute and functional size but I can’t remember wanting a gold bag and I have a couple of pink bags that I hardly ever reach for. Nano noe seems to be a good addition to my wardrobe but is it functional? I looked at so many photos and it looks like it can never be closed!


----------



## nicole0612

ArielS said:


> I really can’t decide between speedy 20 beige clair or neonoe bb rose or nano noe beige. I’ve been waiting to get speedy 20 and neonoe bb, both are cute and functional size but I can’t remember wanting a gold bag and I have a couple of pink bags that I hardly ever reach for. Nano noe seems to be a good addition to my wardrobe but is it functional? I looked at so many photos and it looks like it can never be closed!


I have the same but opposite dilemma. I do not wear light neutrals, and my favorite colors are green and purple. I have an empreinte speedy 20, which is too big for my daily use, but I love the color of the vert speedy 20.  I think I will make due with the rose nano speedy, since it has a little bit of color, but I am worried about color transfer still with the light shade. The nano noe seems like the perfect bag for my needs (I only carry my key fob and a few cards), but this is my real conflict: I love the lilas color available in the neonoe BB size, but I think it will be too large for me to use regularly. I’m not sure if I should bother with the nano noe in beige claire or just wait for a seasonal nano noe down the road that has more colorful hue or fun pattern. Maybe the best solution will be to choose just one between the nano noe and the nano speedy, then I will probably still get good use from it just from being such a practical size for me.


----------



## nicole0612

ArielS said:


> I really can’t decide between speedy 20 beige clair or neonoe bb rose or nano noe beige. I’ve been waiting to get speedy 20 and neonoe bb, both are cute and functional size but I can’t remember wanting a gold bag and I have a couple of pink bags that I hardly ever reach for. Nano noe seems to be a good addition to my wardrobe but is it functional? I looked at so many photos and it looks like it can never be closed!


It sounds like none of these options are ideal for you either. You have already tried pink and don’t reach for it, so maybe the beige claire would be more useful (I see you have a neutral Kelly as your avatar). If beige does seem more useful to you than pink (even though it is not a matte beige), then maybe the Speedy 20 since you have been wanting to add that size. Otherwise, maybe the leather vs canvas material will make it easier to close the nano noe?


----------



## brnicutie

ArielS said:


> I really can’t decide between speedy 20 beige clair or neonoe bb rose or nano noe beige. I’ve been waiting to get speedy 20 and neonoe bb, both are cute and functional size but I can’t remember wanting a gold bag and I have a couple of pink bags that I hardly ever reach for. Nano noe seems to be a good addition to my wardrobe but is it functional? I looked at so many photos and it looks like it can never be closed!


The nano noe doesn’t close. Every time I wear it out I worry about all my stuff falling out.


----------



## Jumper

nicole0612 said:


> The prices of some items seem a bit high to me. Speedy 20 at $2840 USD is a little higher than I thought but within the range, but I am really surprised that the MPA is $3100 USD. What is the price of the nano speedy and nano noe?


Wow!! It’s really costly for those two mini bags!! I thought the price of the mono MPA is a little too high, the stardust is hitting a new ceiling for MPA. You hardly can put much stuff in a MPA, just basic essentials for out and about. I’m glad the stardust didn’t call my name as much sunrise pastel. The only item that interest me slightly is the pochette cles. Even that depends on how the green looks like since it comes out in one color only. I need a small catch-all.


----------



## maxynot

brnicutie said:


> I’m in the US. They charge you in full when you preorder, but it goes back on the card if you decide not to take it. I think what they do is put a hold on the card. I remember my CA telling me that he got credited for the sale when I picked up the bag and not when I preordered.


Oh interesting then maybe it’s changed recently. I remember when I proeordered the fw21 mirror pocket organizer in the summer I paid in full in June and the balance was posted to my credit card. Then a few weeks later it arrived in July and all I had to do was pick up the po.


----------



## glitzgal97

Not sure if this color speedy was posted yet but could be pretty!


----------



## maxynot

nicole0612 said:


> Partially answering my own question; Nano Noe is $2030 USD (compared to Neoneo BB $2580 USD).


If the price hasn’t change nano speedy is the same price in the usa at $2030


----------



## maxynot

nicole0612 said:


> I have the same but opposite dilemma. I do not wear light neutrals, and my favorite colors are green and purple. I have an empreinte speedy 20, which is too big for my daily use, but I love the color of the vert speedy 20.  I think I will make due with the rose nano speedy, since it has a little bit of color, but I am worried about color transfer still with the light shade. The nano noe seems like the perfect bag for my needs (I only carry my key fob and a few cards), but this is my real conflict: I love the lilas color available in the neonoe BB size, but I think it will be too large for me to use regularly. I’m not sure if I should bother with the nano noe in beige claire or just wait for a seasonal nano noe down the road that has more colorful hue or fun pattern. Maybe the best solution will be to choose just one between the nano noe and the nano speedy, then I will probably still get good use from it just from being such a practical size for me.


I’m hoping to get the nano speedy. I’ve been looking for a nano speedy hl on the resell market and the price tends to be on the higher side. Also not a fan of the brown monogram so I was looking at other bags. The pink nano speedy seems like it came at the right time for me but I am also worried about the lighter color


----------



## nicole0612

maxynot said:


> If the price hasn’t change nano speedy is the same price in the usa at $2030


Thanks! That would be very well priced compared to the others!


----------



## nicole0612

maxynot said:


> I’m hoping to get the nano speedy. I’ve been looking for a nano speedy hl on the resell market and the price tends to be on the higher side. Also not a fan of the brown monogram so I was looking at other bags. The pink nano speedy seems like it came at the right time for me but I am also worried about the lighter color


You’re right, there are a lot of marks on the positive side for the nano speedy! It may not be my first choice in color, but I don’t really want to pay personal shopper fees to get a China/Singapore exclusive color.


----------



## maxynot

nicole0612 said:


> You’re right, there are a lot of marks on the positive side for the nano speedy! It may not be my first choice in color, but I don’t really want to pay personal shopper fees to get a China/Singapore exclusive color.


Oh were you considering the speedy 20? I initially wished the pink speedy 20 wasn’t China exclusive but the speedy 20 is similar in size to the keepall xs and since I have 2 of those I am excited (and hoping) to add the smaller nano to my collection.


----------



## nicole0612

maxynot said:


> Oh were you considering the speedy 20? I initially wished the pink speedy 20 wasn’t China exclusive but the speedy 20 is similar in size to the keepall xs and since I have 2 of those I am excited (and hoping) to add the smaller nano to my collection.


No, I am a little weird, because I love purple and green, so I want the nano noe in lilas and the nano speedy in vert. I am in the US, so I think I will get the nano speedy in pink as the best option I have. I love the keepall XS, but it is the biggest bag I can use on a regular basis. TBH, I recently got the illusion keepall mini bag key holder and attached a thin cross body strap to it (thanks for the inspiration @bagsamplified !) and it turned out to be the perfect size bag for running around (it fits my keys and my cards, but I can hide it in my car easily when I go for a jog and it doesn’t get in the way when I am carrying my little one), it would be even better if it were about 1” bigger, so the nano speedy will not be too small for me! I have the empreinte navy nacre speedy 20 and it is very pretty but definitely too large on me visually and for what I need to carry.


----------



## octoberrrush

daisy913 said:


> From live pics I’ve seen (actual manufactured products, not just product photos for the website).
> 
> Turquoise is turquoise and yellow. Speedy 20 in this color and some kind of mini pouch. Not familiar with the pochette accesoires line that much, sorry!
> 
> The “purple” is what foxy posted… purple with a strong turquoise base. The purple capucines coming is much more purpley, and I would’ve preferred that color for the empreinte pieces as well. Other than otg, neonoe bb, papillon charm/pouch, and I think a zippy coin purse.
> 
> The “beige” is really a peachy pink and yellow mix. Look at the SS 2022 thread for HD pics. Neonoe bb, nano speedy (I think… counted the monogram rows and it’s not the same -could just be the angle of the photo too), and mpa.
> 
> There’s also that trio of pouches on a wristlet, one of each color, being released.
> 
> Overall, the live pictures are disappointing. For me, the collection looks cheap and childish. The nicest color is the peachy pink/yellow. The product page photos look so much better imo.
> 
> Also, please don’t ask me for photos. My CA trusts me, so I won’t be posting.


I agree it looks so cheap and childish. Which is a huge downfall from all the hype stardust was getting before photos were released - I remember a lot of people holding out for it. 
not sure what I was hoping for it to look like but definitely not this “plain”.


----------



## maxynot

nicole0612 said:


> No, I am a little weird, because I love purple and green, so I want the nano noe in lilas and the nano speedy in vert. I am in the US, so I think I will get the nano speedy in pink as the best option I have. I love the keepall XS, but it is the biggest bag I can use on a regular basis. TBH, I recently got the illusion keepall mini bag key holder and attached a thin cross body strap to it (thanks for the inspiration @bagsamplified !) and it turned out to be the perfect size bag for running around (it fits my keys and my cards, but I can hide it in my car easily when I go for a jog and it doesn’t get in the way when I am carrying my little one), it would be even better if it were about 1” bigger, so the nano speedy will not be too small for me! I have the empreinte navy nacre speedy 20 and it is very pretty but definitely too large on me visually and for what I need to carry.
> 
> View attachment 5412818


Oh my gosh the mini keepall charm is such a cute size. I had it but had to return it after a defect! That’s also another reason for me that I think the nano speedy will be a fun bag that can fit that gap in my collection! And I can see why your navy speedy 20 would be too big. It is a lot more sqaure in size compared to a keepall xs


----------



## nicole0612

maxynot said:


> Oh my gosh the mini keepall charm is such a cute size. I had it but had to return it after a defect! That’s also another reason for me that I think the nano speedy will be a fun bag that can fit that gap in my collection! And I can see why your navy speedy 20 would be too big. It is a lot more sqaure in size compared to a keepall xs


Yes! I saw the illusion (keepall?) in your avatar, I love it so much. I agree that the Nano speedy and these micro sized bags really are useful, and fill a hole in one’s collection for when you don’t need a larger bag, which is often for me. You are absolutely correct about the size and shape of the keepall XS, which is less bulky and rounded than the speedy 20, so it just lays better against my body and the proportions are better on me.


----------



## bagsamplified

nicole0612 said:


> No, I am a little weird, because I love purple and green, so I want the nano noe in lilas and the nano speedy in vert. I am in the US, so I think I will get the nano speedy in pink as the best option I have. I love the keepall XS, but it is the biggest bag I can use on a regular basis. TBH, I recently got the illusion keepall mini bag key holder and attached a thin cross body strap to it (thanks for the inspiration @bagsamplified !) and it turned out to be the perfect size bag for running around (it fits my keys and my cards, but I can hide it in my car easily when I go for a jog and it doesn’t get in the way when I am carrying my little one), it would be even better if it were about 1” bigger, so the nano speedy will not be too small for me! I have the empreinte navy nacre speedy 20 and it is very pretty but definitely too large on me visually and for what I need to carry.
> 
> View attachment 5412818


Oh I  LOVE this!!!! So happy you got it, sounds like it didn't take long to arrive! Awesome that you're finding it so useful too! Now we are Keepall XXXS bag twins       thanks for posting! Good tip about it being great when around kids, I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## nicole0612

bagsamplified said:


> Oh I  LOVE this!!!! So happy you got it, sounds like it didn't take long to arrive! Awesome that you're finding it so useful too! Now we are Keepall XXXS bag twins       thanks for posting! Good tip about it being great when around kids, I'll keep that in mind!


I am so glad you inspired me to get it! Thanks! Much better than stuffing a small wallet in my pocket and having it fall on the ground a million times!


----------



## south-of-france

maxynot said:


> Oh were you considering the speedy 20? I initially wished the pink speedy 20 wasn’t China exclusive but the speedy 20 is similar in size to the keepall xs and since I have 2 of those I am excited (and hoping) to add the smaller nano to my collection.





nicole0612 said:


> No, I am a little weird, because I love purple and green, so I want the nano noe in lilas and the nano speedy in vert. I am in the US, so I think I will get the nano speedy in pink as the best option I have. I love the keepall XS, but it is the biggest bag I can use on a regular basis. TBH, I recently got the illusion keepall mini bag key holder and attached a thin cross body strap to it (thanks for the inspiration @bagsamplified !) and it turned out to be the perfect size bag for running around (it fits my keys and my cards, but I can hide it in my car easily when I go for a jog and it doesn’t get in the way when I am carrying my little one), it would be even better if it were about 1” bigger, so the nano speedy will not be too small for me! I have the empreinte navy nacre speedy 20 and it is very pretty but definitely too large on me visually and for what I need to carry.
> 
> View attachment 5412818



Does an iphone 12 pro fit in a nano Speedy? TIA!


----------



## nicole0612

south-of-france said:


> Does an iphone 12 pro fit in a nano Speedy? TIA!


I don’t know. I have worn my phone on a cross body Bandolier strap for years now.


----------



## bagsamplified

nicole0612 said:


> I am so glad you inspired me to get it! Thanks! Much better than stuffing a small wallet in my pocket and having it fall on the ground a million times!


   that was exactly what inspired me to get it ! You're welcome! Off topic from Stardust, but this new Bandana version is available too. I like the Illusion one better but they're both cute  



			https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/monogram-bandana-mini-keepall-pouch-s00-nvprod3690053v/MP3337


----------



## brnicutie

south-of-france said:


> Does an iphone 12 pro fit in a nano Speedy? TIA!


Yes, it does. You have to put it in at an angle though.





						New Nano Speedy with detachable strap
					

I’m excited that the new nano speedy launched today. My CA grabbed it for me when it hit the store. I would love to see everyone’s new nano speedy. It actually fits more than I thought it would including my iPhone max.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## ArielS

nicole0612 said:


> I have the same but opposite dilemma. I do not wear light neutrals, and my favorite colors are green and purple. I have an empreinte speedy 20, which is too big for my daily use, but I love the color of the vert speedy 20.  I think I will make due with the rose nano speedy, since it has a little bit of color, but I am worried about color transfer still with the light shade. The nano noe seems like the perfect bag for my needs (I only carry my key fob and a few cards), but this is my real conflict: I love the lilas color available in the neonoe BB size, but I think it will be too large for me to use regularly. I’m not sure if I should bother with the nano noe in beige claire or just wait for a seasonal nano noe down the road that has more colorful hue or fun pattern. Maybe the best solution will be to choose just one between the nano noe and the nano speedy, then I will probably still get good use from it just from being such a practical size for me.



Something doesn't quite add up in this collection does it? LOL. It's like they were designed to sit on the shelf rather than to suit customer's use cases.

Sounds like nano noe in lilas (China exclusive) would be the perfect choice for you. would you consider buying from resaler? I know I'd hate paying extra but I also know some people don't mind paying that.



nicole0612 said:


> It sounds like none of these options are ideal for you either. You have already tried pink and don’t reach for it, so maybe the beige claire would be more useful (I see you have a neutral Kelly as your avatar). If beige does seem more useful to you than pink (even though it is not a matte beige), then maybe the Speedy 20 since you have been wanting to add that size. Otherwise, maybe the leather vs canvas material will make it easier to close the nano noe?



The shimmery beige looks gold to me and for a colour like this, I'd prefer Chanel flap for evening or events. Speedy 20 is a day bag for me and I don't think I'd use it in this colour (even though I like it!). I now considering nano speedy in pink. I know I said I don't reach out for my two pink bags (alma bb rose flowers rose ballerine and by the pool speedy 25), but I feel nano speedy in pink might be easier to use? and you said you find it's practical to use? the only thing that put me off nano speedy is I feel it's off proportion. I know it's just in my head, I'd like it a bit taller. LOL


----------



## nicole0612

bagsamplified said:


> that was exactly what inspired me to get it ! You're welcome! Off topic from Stardust, but this new Bandana version is available too. I like the Illusion one better but they're both cute
> 
> 
> 
> https://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/monogram-bandana-mini-keepall-pouch-s00-nvprod3690053v/MP3337


The more the merrier!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Does anyone know if the beige color bags from the Stardust collection have shades of pink or is this an effect of the pics ? Thank you.


----------



## nicole0612

ArielS said:


> Something doesn't quite add up in this collection does it? LOL. It's like they were designed to sit on the shelf rather than to suit customer's use cases.
> 
> Sounds like nano noe in lilas (China exclusive) would be the perfect choice for you. would you consider buying from resaler? I know I'd hate paying extra but I also know some people don't mind paying that.
> 
> 
> 
> The shimmery beige looks gold to me and for a colour like this, I'd prefer Chanel flap for evening or events. Speedy 20 is a day bag for me and I don't think I'd use it in this colour (even though I like it!). I now considering nano speedy in pink. I know I said I don't reach out for my two pink bags (alma bb rose flowers rose ballerine and by the pool speedy 25), but I feel nano speedy in pink might be easier to use? and you said you find it's practical to use? the only thing that put me off nano speedy is I feel it's off proportion. I know it's just in my head, I'd like it a bit taller. LOL


I think you’re right! In fact, I have no problem paying personal shopper fees or reseller fees once an item is out of stock, so I should just bite the bullet and get the item that I really want now. My first LV bag was Lilas empreinte so it holds a special place in my heart.
I see what you mean about the beige reading as more gold. Maybe the nano speedy in pink would work better than your other bags because the tone is less of a Sakura pink and a bit more neutral. I think the size is more flattering (on me) than the 20 in empreinte because it is less round and jutting out, but I am only basing this on 100000 YouTube videos, IG posts, etc, I have never owned the nano. Like we were discussing, the keepall XS it more flattering since it is less rounded and jutting out from the hip than the speedy 20, so the nano speedy will also have this visual advantage.


----------



## south-of-france

Good point about the shape sitting against the body. I was between the Speedy 20 in green and the Speedy nano in rose, and ordered the rose for now. It should fit everything I carry daily. If it‘s not it, I can always not take it home.


----------



## travelbliss

bbcerisette66 said:


> Does anyone know if the beige color bags from the Stardust collection have shades of pink or is this an effect of the pics ? Thank you.



I'm just venturing a _*guess*_ here,  but I've seen references to 2 separate colors:  "Beige clair"  and  "Rose".
I think this might be the *Rose *colorway from a random pic I saw on IG.???  Hopefully more details about this line will soon be available.   It really looks like "stardust",  pretty effect ...


----------



## travelbliss

A Much better pic from FoxyLV IG page !!!


----------



## maxynot

travelbliss said:


> A Much better pic from FoxyLV IG page !!!
> 
> View attachment 5414631


This collection is so beautiful! And the pink and yellow work really well imo


----------



## soccerzfan

Does the yellow shadow bother anyone? I have all the colors but that yellow is such a turn off.


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

soccerzfan said:


> Does the yellow shadow bother anyone? I have all the colors but that yellow is such a turn off.


I like the yellow, it gives the pink a sheen that is going to shine in the sun. It reminds me of the By the Pool pink/yellow colour-way. The two colours generally work well together for a summer vibe.


----------



## nicole0612

Adding lilas, pink and vert from foxylv


----------



## maxynot

Bagsbagsbaby said:


> I like the yellow, it gives the pink a sheen that is going to shine in the sun. It reminds me of the By the Pool pink/yellow colour-way. The two colours generally work well together for a summer vibe.


That’s what I thought too. Really wish they released a pink speedy 25 now    I have the by the pool bandeau that would’ve gone perfectly with it


----------



## nicole0612

Bagsbagsbaby said:


> I like the yellow, it gives the pink a sheen that is going to shine in the sun. It reminds me of the By the Pool pink/yellow colour-way. The two colours generally work well together for a summer vibe.


I also think there will be less risk of color transfer than with the more shimmery pink seen in early photos.


----------



## soccerzfan

I agreed, out of all the colors i think the pink does go well with the yellow. I’m dreading most the green and yellow combo. 



Bagsbagsbaby said:


> I like the yellow, it gives the pink a sheen that is going to shine in the sun. It reminds me of the By the Pool pink/yellow colour-way. The two colours generally work well together for a summer vibe.


----------



## maxynot

nicole0612 said:


> Adding lilas, pink and vert from foxylv


Ah I’m so in love with the otg now.   Does anyone have a otg pm size? I have a feeling it’s similar to the Marc Jacobs tote and I hated that bag I ended up selling it.

I still want the nano speedy the most but I was told by a paris CA it might be difficult to get.


----------



## ArielS

nicole0612 said:


> I think you’re right! In fact, I have no problem paying personal shopper fees or reseller fees once an item is out of stock, so I should just bite the bullet and get the item that I really want now. My first LV bag was Lilas empreinte so it holds a special place in my heart.
> I see what you mean about the beige reading as more gold. Maybe the nano speedy in pink would work better than your other bags because the tone is less of a Sakura pink and a bit more neutral. I think the size is more flattering (on me) than the 20 in empreinte because it is less round and jutting out, but I am only basing this on 100000 YouTube videos, IG posts, etc, I have never owned the nano. Like we were discussing, the keepall XS it more flattering since it is less rounded and jutting out from the hip than the speedy 20, so the nano speedy will also have this visual advantage.


Looks like there are shimmer on the leather. May be hard to capture in the photos. I now want the mint green capucine mini. Lol need to go see them irl.


----------



## nicole0612

ArielS said:


> Looks like there are shimmer on the leather. May be hard to capture in the photos. I now want the mint green capucine mini. Lol need to go see them irl.



Oh sorry, I just meant that the colors are more bold and less subtle than I had expected from the previous photos, of course lighting and photo angle could be a factor!


----------



## bluebird03

soccerzfan said:


> Does the yellow shadow bother anyone? I have all the colors but that yellow is such a turn off.


I dont like it either...


----------



## 23adeline

These are items available at my region , I just noticed the speedy 20 comes with clochette 
I’m thinking not to get Nano Noe and the papillon charm, but get the NeoNoe BB in Lilas instead.


----------



## yellow-sesame

23adeline said:


> These are items available at my region , I just noticed the speedy 20 comes with clochette
> I’m thinking not to get Nano Noe and the papillon charm, but get the NeoNoe BB in Lilas instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415014


damn I wish the speedy 20 came in rose T__T


----------



## 23adeline

yellow-sesame said:


> damn I wish the speedy 20 came in rose T__T


China exclusive Speedy 20 is rose


----------



## yellow-sesame

23adeline said:


> China exclusive Speedy 20 is rose


oohhhh! Well I think the Chinese borders are still closed so my wallet can live safe for another season


----------



## Penelopepursula

I'm disappointed in the collection. I was expecting something different. The yellow "stardust" really doesn't work for me.


----------



## Arksiel

These colours remind me of Sanrio Twin Stars stationary that I would buy as a kid. Hella cute


----------



## treatyoself88

23adeline said:


> China exclusive Speedy 20 is rose



I’m in the UK and my CA has offered me to preorder the Beige.


----------



## bbcerisette66

treatyoself88 said:


> I’m in the UK and my CA has offered me to preorder the Beige.


The beige will be available in Europe. Did you see true pics of it ?


----------



## maxynot

treatyoself88 said:


> I’m in the UK and my CA has offered me to preorder the Beige.


Oh I read rose by mistake and was excited for someone to get the pink speedy 20


----------



## yellow-sesame

treatyoself88 said:


> I’m in the UK and my CA has offered me to preorder the Beige.


ohh the beige looks super nice... I'm just worried it'll get dinged up quickly. Would love to see pics when you get yours!!


----------



## ArielS

The pink nano speedy actually looks irresistible!!


----------



## excalibur

23adeline said:


> These are items available at my region , I just noticed the speedy 20 comes with clochette
> I’m thinking not to get Nano Noe and the papillon charm, but get the NeoNoe BB in Lilas instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415014



the speedy 20 is nice, but the strap with chain is meh. I prefer all leather strap.


----------



## excalibur

Emphosix said:


> M46168
> View attachment 5403191



this is nice! I can’t decide between this PM and nano speedy! What are you guys getting?


----------



## 23adeline

excalibur said:


> the speedy 20 is nice, but the strap with chain is meh. I prefer all leather strap.


It’s like the Empreinte Speedy 20


----------



## treatyoself88

maxynot said:


> Oh I read rose by mistake and was excited for someone to get the pink speedy 20



I got excited and typed Rose originally and then realised it wasn’t the rose


----------



## treatyoself88

yellow-sesame said:


> ohh the beige looks super nice... I'm just worried it'll get dinged up quickly. Would love to see pics when you get yours!!



Ive had a cream leather empriente Alma for a few years now. No damage until recently when I squeezed passed something and accidentally scuffed the leather. Will have to take it somewhere for a repair. I think they’re more hardy than what people would expect


----------



## bbcerisette66

treatyoself88 said:


> I got excited and typed Rose originally and then realised it wasn’t the rose
> 
> View attachment 5416199


Just ordered it with my CA. So happy


----------



## treatyoself88




----------



## brnicutie

treatyoself88 said:


> View attachment 5416508


This collection is confusing me. I like it, then I don't depending on the pics. At first I thought it'd be a glittery overlay, which it's not. The bags are still nice, but looks like it has stripes from certain angles.


----------



## treatyoself88

brnicutie said:


> This collection is confusing me. I like it, then I don't depending on the pics. At first I thought it'd be a glittery overlay, which it's not. The bags are still nice, but looks like it has stripes from certain angles.



Agreed
I’m on the fence about ordering the rose Neonoe. I wish it came in beige.


----------



## nicole0612

Another photo:


----------



## nicole0612

A helpful stardust bag video and some modeling photos in this IG account’s stories.


----------



## glitzgal97

brnicutie said:


> This collection is confusing me. I like it, then I don't depending on the pics. At first I thought it'd be a glittery overlay, which it's not. The bags are still nice, but looks like it has stripes from certain angles.


Same!!! I can’t even see the shimmer but hopefully more apparent in person.  I hope the beige is pretty as I don’t like the stripe-y effect either wahhhhhhh


----------



## MCBadian07

brnicutie said:


> This collection is confusing me. I like it, then I don't depending on the pics. At first I thought it'd be a glittery overlay, which it's not. The bags are still nice, but looks like it has stripes from certain angles.


Ugh same..if they did a solid color without the yellow on the vert...I would be all over it. I'm just like mehhh it's not really making my heart pounce


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

brnicutie said:


> This collection is confusing me. I like it, then I don't depending on the pics. At first I thought it'd be a glittery overlay, which it's not. The bags are still nice, but looks like it has stripes from certain angles.


I agree, this collection is just not for me. I can’t unsee the yellow stripes on the rose and vert pieces. I quite like the OTG blue and pink, but not for my style. I am looking forward to enjoying my By The Pool pieces again this summer! And I will enjoy seeing everyone else’s Stardust unboxings!


----------



## south-of-france

Aw I was looking forward to the vert/turquoise but now it looks like it’s yellowing with so much yellow. If the rose has the same effect, I won’t like it either. Well no problem for my wallet then. I just thought stardust meant something else I guess. But as we know it probably needs to be seen in person! I’m looking forward to that and any live unboxings!


----------



## nicole0612

I wonder why the beige is the only one that seems monochromatic. I really want the nano noe, but I would like a little more color for a mini bag. I hate to ask, but can anyone recommend a trustworthy and affordable personal shopper in China or Singapore? I am still thinking about the nano noe in lilas! I wouldn’t mind adding the nano speedy in vert also! I feel like for the speedy 20 and neo noe bb these colors might be a bit loud for the bag size, but a tiny bag looks so cute in a more intense color.


----------



## bbcerisette66

nicole0612 said:


> I wonder why the beige is the only one that seems monochromatic. I really want the nano noe, but I would like a little more color for a mini bag. I hate to ask, but can anyone recommend a trustworthy and affordable personal shopper in China or Singapore? I am still thinking about the nano noe in lilas! I wouldn’t mind adding the nano speedy in vert also! I feel like for the speedy 20 and neo noe bb these colors might be a bit loud for the bag size, but a tiny bag looks so cute in a more intense color.


I ordered the beige speedy 20. I love the beige monochrome. I don't like the yellow stripes on the others. But I’m sure all are amazing. For a tiny bag I think it could be beautiful the mix of colour


----------



## nicole0612

bbcerisette66 said:


> I ordered the beige speedy 20. I love the beige monochrome. I don't like the yellow stripes on the others. But I’m sure all are amazing. For a tiny bag I think it could be beautiful the mix of colour


I think we are just destined to want what we cannot have! I’m sure I will love whatever I decide on


----------



## glitzgal97

Some photos of the beige.  I still can’t see any shimmer for the life of me hahah but I will preorder


----------



## Sheerblonde

Where are the bags?  I still can't see them online. I think they should have been released today in Europe.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sheerblonde said:


> Where are the bags?  I still can't see them online. I think they should have been released today in Europe.


I asked me the same question this morning. Yes today is the launch date in Europe. Even if I already ordered the speedy 20 beige with my CA last Wednesday, I wanted to see it on the website this morning. And nothing….


----------



## Cathindy

Sheerblonde said:


> Where are the bags?  I still can't see them online. I think they should have been released today in Europe.





bbcerisette66 said:


> I asked me the same question this morning. Yes today is the launch date in Europe. Even if I already ordered the speedy 20 beige with my CA last Wednesday, I wanted to see it on the website this morning. And nothing….



My SA said launch is 17th, it’s also displayed with this date in their system  He said he won’t get anything in today.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Cathindy said:


> My SA said launch is 17th, it’s also displayed with this date in their system  He said he won’t get anything in today.


Thank you for the information


----------



## south-of-france

glitzgal97 said:


> Some photos of the beige.  I still can’t see any shimmer for the life of me hahah but I will preorder


I think it has whitish stripes?
The rose looks like candy!


----------



## glitzgal97

south-of-france said:


> I think it has whitish stripes?
> The rose looks like candy!


do you think the stripes are what they are referring to as shimmer?!


----------



## Tigerlily1

Received my preorder earlier than expected! I’m not sure how I feel about this yet. Attaching a few pictures, but it looks different IRL. It could just be the terrible lighting, so will try taking better pics in sunlight tomorrow


----------



## nicole0612

Tigerlily1 said:


> Received my preorder earlier than expected! I’m not sure how I feel about this yet. Attaching a few pictures, but it looks different IRL. It could just be the terrible lighting, so will try taking better pics in sunlight tomorrow


This is so gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## south-of-france

glitzgal97 said:


> do you think the stripes are what they are referring to as shimmer?!


Maybe the stripes are shimmery? I imagine it a bit like a comet’s tail?


----------



## bbcerisette66

south-of-france said:


> Maybe the stripes are shimmery? I imagine it a bit like a comet’s tail?


Very romantic


----------



## Sibelle

I am a bit confused. People say that the launch has been postponed but I have seen someone already posting images (on facebook) of the stardust multi pochette that they have bought today. So was the launch today or are just some people lucky to get the items earlier?


----------



## nicole0612

Sibelle said:


> I am a bit confused. People say that the launch has been postponed but I have seen someone already posting images (on facebook) of the stardust multi pochette that they have bought today. So was the launch today or are just some people lucky to get the items earlier?


From what I understand, the European launch was postponed, but some pre-orders are starting to come in today.


----------



## bbcerisette66

nicole0612 said:


> From what I understand, the European launch was postponed, but some pre-orders are starting to come in today.


I’m in France. I preordered the speedy 20 beige a few days ago. Today was the launch day but nothing… my order is confirmed. But the delivery date is 21th June.


----------



## nicole0612

bbcerisette66 said:


> I’m in France. I preordered the speedy 20 beige a few days ago. Today was the launch day but nothing… my order is confirmed. But the delivery date is 21th June.


I think they will roll out from now on. Perhaps some items or some customers are receiving sooner, since some have received already. Hopefully you will get yours sooner rather than later.


----------



## bbcerisette66

nicole0612 said:


> I think they will roll out from now on. Perhaps some items or some customers are receiving sooner, since some have received already. Hopefully you will get yours sooner rather than later.


I hope  thank you Nicole.


----------



## Cinnamon718

I find this collection disappointing. The color combos are weird. If it didn't have LV all over it and someone told me it was from Nordstrom Rack I'd believe it. I think this collection is a pass.


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Tigerlily1 said:


> Received my preorder earlier than expected! I’m not sure how I feel about this yet. Attaching a few pictures, but it looks different IRL. It could just be the terrible lighting, so will try taking better pics in sunlight tomorrow


It looks very different dependant on the lighting. Very pretty though! Looking forward to more photos. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## brnicutie

I'm looking at everyone's pics and still can't decide. This collection is definitely something that I need to see in person.


----------



## south-of-france

I also need to. The rose and mint colors are washed-out pale pastels or popping candy colors depending on the pics.


----------



## paula24jen

Cathindy said:


> My SA said launch is 17th, it’s also displayed with this date in their system  He said he won’t get anything in today.



I placed my pre-order in store last Tuesday and the SA repeatedly told me the release date is 17 June and despatch won’t be until that date, hence I should expect delivery the following day.


----------



## stephbb9

Is it out in Europe now?


----------



## maxynot

stephbb9 said:


> Is it out in Europe now?


It’s delayed here from what I’ve seen. Was at the George v store in paris yesterday and was told it was delayed but there’s a chance some items might slip through early


----------



## viewwing

This iridescent look is going to be sooo passé when fall rolls around.


----------



## ProShopper1

viewwing said:


> This iridescent look is going to be sooo passé when fall rolls around.


True..but good thing spring and summer rolls back around after that


----------



## viewwing

ProShopper1 said:


> True..but good thing spring and summer rolls back around after that


Lol...by then there’ll be OTHER summery stuff to lookout for!


----------



## 23adeline

I received a message that they are delivering my stardust items tomorrow, but I won’t be working because tomorrow is a public holiday here  Still thinking whether I should go to office to receive the items


----------



## paula24jen

23adeline said:


> I received a message that they are delivering my stardust items tomorrow, but I won’t be working because tomorrow is a public holiday here  Still thinking whether I should go to office to receive the items


Exciting, please post pics when you are able!


----------



## 23adeline

paula24jen said:


> Exciting, please post pics when you are able!


I just called CS, they will deliver it to my house. Only the Nano Speedy is coming, another piece Speedy 20, stock is not here yet . 
I‘ll definitely post some pics here.


----------



## 23adeline

Ok received my Nano Speedy rose
Here are some pics under natural light
	

		
			
		

		
	



The embossing is really deep 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Even the strap and handles has some yellow tint
	

		
			
		

		
	





Pink microfibre lining 


Comparison with denim rose


----------



## brnicutie

23adeline said:


> Ok received my Nano Speedy rose
> Here are some pics under natural lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419538
> View attachment 5419539
> 
> Even the strap and handles has some yellow tint
> 
> View attachment 5419540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419542


Congrats! Does it look like it has stripes in real life?


----------



## 23adeline

brnicutie said:


> Congrats! Does it look like it has stripes in real life?


Not really


----------



## brnicutie

23adeline said:


> Not really


K thanks...I'll check it out at the boutique when it comes in. I'm still undecided.


----------



## excalibur

Oh my! The nano speedy stardust is so gorgeous, I heard it’s super limited edition compared to the other stardust pieces


----------



## nicole0612

23adeline said:


> Ok received my Nano Speedy rose
> Here are some pics under natural light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419538
> 
> The embossing is really deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419539
> 
> Even the strap and handles has some yellow tint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419542
> 
> 
> 
> Pink microfibre lining
> View attachment 5419540
> 
> Comparison with denim rose
> View attachment 5419541


Very pretty! Welcome home to the new member of your pink Nano speedy family


----------



## south-of-france

Do you like it?


----------



## 23adeline

south-of-france said:


> Do you like it?


Yes, I like it but I can’t say I love it yet


----------



## Mahasnehr

Is there any chance we get MOD shots plz ☺️ Im
So undecided between it & mono nano


----------



## south-of-france

23adeline said:


> Yes, I like it but I can’t say I love it yet


Yes… I preordered it but I’m not sure yet either, I guess I’ll have to see it in the store.


----------



## 23adeline

Mahasnehr said:


> Is there any chance we get MOD shots plz ☺ Im
> So undecided between it & mono nano


Get the stardust as it‘s seasonal 




Crossbody with extension chain


----------



## Mahasnehr

23adeline said:


> Get the stardust as it‘s seasonal
> View attachment 5420461
> View attachment 5420460
> View attachment 5420462
> 
> Crossbody with extension chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420463


Oh you are amazing !! For posting some pics  ill
Take your advice and order one .. orders still. Not open in Eu  I’m waiting ‍♀️ Impatiently 

thnxxxxx for being super nice ! @23adeline


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Get the stardust as it‘s seasonal
> View attachment 5420461
> View attachment 5420460
> View attachment 5420462
> 
> Crossbody with extension chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420463


Adorable


----------



## 23adeline

Mahasnehr said:


> Oh you are amazing !! For posting some pics  ill
> Take your advice and order one .. orders still. Not open in Eu  I’m waiting ‍♀ Impatiently
> 
> thnxxxxx for being super nice ! @23adeline


I just realised that Stardust Nano speedy is slightly bigger than Denim , too bad I do not have the new mono nano speedy to compare with . If anyone here have both mono and denim nano speedy, kindly compare and let us know 



Stardust is tapering at the top


----------



## bagsamplified

Stardust shoes are on the Australian website , no bags or SLGs yet


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bagsamplified said:


> Stardust shoes are on the Australian website , no bags or SLGs yet


I couldn’t find the shoes…I’ve been checking other countries websites for any items posted…


----------



## chantilly72

viewwing said:


> Lol...by then there’ll be OTHER summery stuff to lookout for!


And they'll also be passé after a short while, so why not let people enjoy things now?


----------



## bagsamplified

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I couldn’t find the shoes…I’ve been checking other countries websites for any items posted…


https://au.louisvuitton.com/eng-au/products/revival-mule-nvprod3710029v/1AAEMU I don't know Women's line well but this might be a new mule from the collection. I wonder if it shimmers.

Search for Stardust and you might have to scroll to bottom

It's possible the website gets buggy and items come off and on, this happened when Pastel launched


----------



## bagsamplified

https://au.louisvuitton.com/eng-au/products/revival-mule-nvprod3710029v/1AAEMF I like the picture of the Lilas mule, curious in person


----------



## bbcerisette66

It seems it has golden pink undertones. I can’t wait to receive it.


----------



## mliLV

can't wait to see this collection in person! i love all things shimmery!


----------



## anachronism

So beautiful. Can't wait to see the full collection. I want that mermaid purple blue color on something!!


----------



## mliLV

bbcerisette66 said:


> It seems it has golden pink undertones. I can’t wait to receive it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421127
> View attachment 5421128
> View attachment 5421127


Would you know the code number of this bag?


----------



## bbcerisette66

mliLV said:


> Would you know the code number of this bag?


----------



## Leathercrazyme

mliLV said:


> Would you know the code number of this bag?



it is M46163


----------



## anachronism

Tigerlily1 said:


> Received my preorder earlier than expected! I’m not sure how I feel about this yet. Attaching a few pictures, but it looks different IRL. It could just be the terrible lighting, so will try taking better pics in sunlight tomorrow



Omg GORGEOUS


----------



## mliLV

Leathercrazyme said:


> it is M46163


thank you so much!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Leathercrazyme said:


> it is M46163





mliLV said:


> thank you so much!


Yes it is M46163. 
sorry, I thought that with my orders pic you will see the code. Very sorry.


----------



## mliLV

bbcerisette66 said:


> Yes it is M46163.
> sorry, I thought that with my orders pic you will see the code. Very sorry.


no worries! I was still able to see the code with your order pics.


----------



## Cathindy

In Mykonos, Greece the collection is already out and ready to be bought! I made some store pictures for you.


----------



## mliLV

Cathindy said:


> In Mykonos, Greece the collection is already out and ready to be bought! I made some store pictures for you.
> View attachment 5421271
> View attachment 5421272
> View attachment 5421273
> View attachment 5421274
> View attachment 5421275
> View attachment 5421276
> View attachment 5421277
> View attachment 5421278


Thanks for posting these pics! How do they look in person? Are they shimmery?


----------



## Cathindy

mliLV said:


> Thanks for posting these pics! How do they look in person? Are they shimmery?



Yes, they’re shimmery! I brought home the Nano Speedy. It’s not glittery in your face sparkly but a really subtle metallic like shimmer. I tried to capture it on a picture.


----------



## bbcerisette66

Cathindy said:


> Yes, they’re shimmery! I brought home the Nano Speedy. It’s not glittery in your face sparkly but a really subtle metallic like shimmer. I tried to capture it on a picture.
> View attachment 5421319
> 
> View attachment 5421318


J’adore


----------



## nicole0612

Has anyone seen either the lilas or beige claire noe (in eithet size)? Thoughts if so? Thanks!


----------



## mliLV

Cathindy said:


> Yes, they’re shimmery! I brought home the Nano Speedy. It’s not glittery in your face sparkly but a really subtle metallic like shimmer. I tried to capture it on a picture.
> View attachment 5421319
> 
> View attachment 5421318


Thanks for clarifying. Congrats on the nano speedy. Looks beautiful!


----------



## njariesgirly

I'm admiring all your bags from this collection.  They did not make my heart sing but maybe they will grow on me


----------



## south-of-france

Cathindy said:


> Yes, they’re shimmery! I brought home the Nano Speedy. It’s not glittery in your face sparkly but a really subtle metallic like shimmer. I tried to capture it on a picture.
> View attachment 5421319
> 
> View attachment 5421318


Thank you!! Which pic shows the true colors? Is the pink overall cool or warm? Vibrant or pastel? TIA


----------



## Cathindy

south-of-france said:


> Thank you!! Which pic shows the true colors? Is the pink overall cool or warm? Vibrant or pastel? TIA



It’s so hard to explain! The color changes depending on the light, in the EU chatting thread I posted pictures in all different sort of light so you can decide for yourself. Nothing filtered, all true colors


----------



## 23adeline

@Cathindy Do you know whether the Beige Speedy 20 is available in U.K. ? I will get my girl to try to buy it if it’s available in U.K. because that piece is not available here


----------



## Cathindy

23adeline said:


> @Cathindy Do you know whether the Beige Speedy 20 is available in U.K. ? I will get my girl to try to buy it if it’s available in U.K. because that piece is not available here



I don’t know about UK, I’m sorry! But I talked to my SA and he said that some “resort stores” like Mykonos, Knokke, Ibiza  got an early launch. After reading these places I assumed these are the stores where they sell the OTG City Exclusives too (the store where I was had this OTG on display too). Maybe if you know someone there they can take a look for you?


----------



## 23adeline

Cathindy said:


> I don’t know about UK, I’m sorry! But I talked to my SA and he said that some “resort stores” like Mykonos, Knokke, Ibiza  got an early launch. After reading these places I assumed these are the stores where they sell the OTG City Exclusives too (the store where I was had this OTG on display too). Maybe if you know someone there they can take a look for you?


Thanks for your reply.  
My online CS said he would help me to check, still waiting for his reply .


----------



## bbcerisette66

Cathindy said:


> I don’t know about UK, I’m sorry! But I talked to my SA and he said that some “resort stores” like Mykonos, Knokke, Ibiza  got an early launch. After reading these places I assumed these are the stores where they sell the OTG City Exclusives too (the store where I was had this OTG on display too). Maybe if you know someone there they can take a look for you?


In Paris Champs Élysées the Stardust collection is available !!!


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

23adeline said:


> Get the stardust as it‘s seasonal
> View attachment 5420461
> View attachment 5420460
> View attachment 5420462
> 
> Crossbody with extension chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420463


It looks much better in modeling shots. Looks great on you


----------



## 23adeline

Marie. Alyssa said:


> It looks much better in modeling shots. Looks great on you


Oh thank you


----------



## maxynot

bbcerisette66 said:


> In Paris Champs Élysées the Stardust collection is available !!!


Aw I should’ve checked with my ca there again after I first texted him this morning. I leave tomorrow


----------



## bbcerisette66

maxynot said:


> Aw I should’ve checked with my ca there again after I first texted him this morning. I leave tomorrow


My ca told me that !!! I’m in France and I didn’t understand why I have to wait the 20th June to receive my speedy 20 stardust. I already paid it 10 days ago. And the collection (only a part in fact) is available avenue des Champs Élysées  my ca explained to me why.  An event side with few articles before the actual launch. so not sure if there was exactly what you want.


----------



## maxynot

bbcerisette66 said:


> My ca told me that !!! I’m in France and I didn’t understand why I have to wait the 20th June to receive my speedy 20 stardust. I already paid it 10 days ago. And the collection (only a part in fact) is available avenue des Champs Élysées  my ca explained to me why.  An event side with few articles before the actual launch. so not sure if there was exactly what you want.


Oh maybe it’s because I am after the pink nano speedy 

I believe my CA here in paris was hoping that some items would release early but he was unsure about the nano. I also asked a few CAs casually about the stardust and almost everyone said it’ll be a difficult collection to get. Was told even the mono nano was difficult to come by and was shocked since in the USA it’s not the hardest to get and pops up every now and then at my store


----------



## bbcerisette66

maxynot said:


> Oh maybe it’s because I am after the pink nano speedy
> 
> I believe my CA here in paris was hoping that some items would release early but he was unsure about the nano. I also asked a few CAs casually about the stardust and almost everyone said it’ll be a difficult collection to get. Was told even the mono nano was difficult to come by and was shocked since in the USA it’s not the hardest to get and pops up every now and then at my store


frankly it becomes complicated to buy a model that you really like.  This sales policy is starting to tire me.


----------



## maxynot

bbcerisette66 said:


> frankly it becomes complicated to buy a model that you really like.  This sales policy is starting to tire me.


Oh my gosh this is what I was thinking too. I thought it was just me but seems every lv collection has been getting more and more difficult. Along like a lot of others I’ve been tempted to slowly try and make my dent at Hermes instead if every bag, pocket organizer, etc, becomes a hunt


----------



## bbcerisette66

maxynot said:


> Oh my gosh this is what I was thinking too. I thought it was just me but seems every lv collection has been getting more and more difficult. Along like a lot of others I’ve been tempted to slowly try and make my dent at Hermes instead if every bag, pocket organizer, etc, becomes a hunt


It's exactly that


----------



## bbcerisette66

maxynot said:


> Oh my gosh this is what I was thinking too. I thought it was just me but seems every lv collection has been getting more and more difficult. Along like a lot of others I’ve been tempted to slowly try and make my dent at Hermes instead if every bag, pocket organizer, etc, becomes a hunt


Enjoy your last night in Paris. I hope you had a good time


----------



## Alexis168

Tigerlily1 said:


> Received my preorder earlier than expected! I’m not sure how I feel about this yet. Attaching a few pictures, but it looks different IRL. It could just be the terrible lighting, so will try taking better pics in sunlight tomorrow


Do you have a better pic of this ZCP? I’m interested in getting one. The color in your pic looks pale. Is it shimmery? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fyn72

bbcerisette66 said:


> My ca told me that !!! I’m in France and I didn’t understand why I have to wait the 20th June to receive my speedy 20 stardust. I already paid it 10 days ago. And the collection (only a part in fact) is available avenue des Champs Élysées  my ca explained to me why.  An event side with few articles before the actual launch. so not sure if there was exactly what you want.


How Annoying, since there are a few I've seen have theirs already.


----------



## bagsamplified

maxynot said:


> Oh my gosh this is what I was thinking too. I thought it was just me but seems every lv collection has been getting more and more difficult. Along like a lot of others I’ve been tempted to slowly try and make my dent at Hermes instead if every bag, pocket organizer, etc, becomes a hunt


Hermes seems so much nicer with products tbh. I like the pace better.

I could request an item to be transferred from one store to another just to see in person, no payment required, and I'm a new customer- that's how it should be, not storing hundreds or even thousands at the "bank of LV" in the hope that you'll receive what you paid for, which is so often cancelled after months on end.


----------



## paula24jen

bagsamplified said:


> Hermes seems so much nicer with products tbh. I like the pace better.
> 
> I could request an item to be transferred from one store to another just to see in person, no payment required, and I'm a new customer- that's how it should be, not storing hundreds or even thousands at the "bank of LV" in the hope that you'll receive what you paid for, which is so often cancelled after months on end.


I am generally a Hermes customer and I can tell you the product is fantastic (as you would expect at the price point) but it is even more competitive than LV!


----------



## bagsamplified

paula24jen said:


> I am generally a Hermes customer and I can tell you the product is fantastic (as you would expect at the price point) but it is even more competitive than LV!


True, I guess I depends on the item! Am not going for a quota bag so, all good here


----------



## maxynot

bbcerisette66 said:


> Enjoy your last night in Paris. I hope you had a good time


Thank you!! Paris was lovely


----------



## maxynot

bagsamplified said:


> Hermes seems so much nicer with products tbh. I like the pace better.
> 
> I could request an item to be transferred from one store to another just to see in person, no payment required, and I'm a new customer- that's how it should be, not storing hundreds or even thousands at the "bank of LV" in the hope that you'll receive what you paid for, which is so often cancelled after months on end.


I have found that odd with lv. Having to place a full deposit if you want to even see an item sometimes. Makes it difficult to choose which bag to hold on to and hope

While I did not get to buy an Hermes bag in paris the sales associates in paris were all so nice and I hope in the USA they’re the same. The horror stories about rude workers is what has scared me from trying Hermes in the states. Sounds so nice to be able to transfer items


----------



## bagsamplified

maxynot said:


> I have found that odd with lv. Having to place a full deposit if you want to even see an item sometimes. Makes it difficult to choose which bag to hold on to and hope
> 
> While I did not get to buy an Hermes bag in paris the sales associates in paris were all so nice and I hope in the USA they’re the same. The horror stories about rude workers is what has scared me from trying Hermes in the states. Sounds so nice to be able to transfer items


So good that you got to visit Paris! Enjoy the rest of your time there 

I haven't shopped at Hermes US before but hope you have good luck there


----------



## DrTr

paula24jen said:


> I am generally a Hermes customer and I can tell you the product is fantastic (as you would expect at the price point) but it is even more competitive than LV!


In certain ways if you only want htf  Birkin, Kelly Etc. (product is fantastic, adore their silks and their leather and colors are unmatched) - but at least with H there is a website that when you place an order and pay, there is actually a real product at the other end they ship to you.  Unlike LV sometimes.  And with H and ”special orders” (rare I know) when you are offered the chance to place an order for a very personalized Birkin or Kelly or Constance you work with your SA, Paris approves or modifies, and then you wait.  No paying up front like LV, and when it arrives you can accept or not and pay at that time. They never have trouble offering a rejected SO bag to someone. And their packaging hands down is much nicer than LV. Even for small items. They also don’t do trendy quarterly collections with such high churn.

It’s  hard to keep up with LV, but I hope anyone that wants stardust can get one. It’s been a relief to take a breath after Spring in the City and not chase down anything. I think that’s worn thin for most.


----------



## DrTr

bagsamplified said:


> Hermes seems so much nicer with products tbh. I like the pace better.
> 
> I could request an item to be transferred from one store to another just to see in person, no payment required, and I'm a new customer- that's how it should be, not storing hundreds or even thousands at the "bank of LV" in the hope that you'll receive what you paid for, which is so often cancelled after months on end.


“bank of LV”  Exactly right, made me laugh and not in a good way!  Only they are the ones using all that money instead of each one of us. I quit preordering because I got tired of that practice. Can’t exactly do cash to cash if LV is holding funds for a maybe bag or slg that may or may not be produced that may or may not be fulfilled. Yikes.


----------



## bbcerisette66

fyn72 said:


> How Annoying, since there are a few I've seen have theirs already.


Yes…. Me too


----------



## paula24jen

bagsamplified said:


> True, I guess I depends on the item! Am not going for a quota bag so, all good here


Agreed, it is a little bit easier to get things other than non quota bags, but stock is terribly low in all sorts of departments currently (good news for my wallet!).


----------



## stephbb9

I will be in France at the end of June. Really hoping to see the collection in stores in person.
Anyone knows if it’s still delayed? 
It’s still not on the French website…


----------



## bbcerisette66

stephbb9 said:


> I will be in France at the end of June. Really hoping to see the collection in stores in person.
> Anyone knows if it’s still delayed?
> It’s still not on the French website…


Some items are already available in two stores in Paris. But according to my CA, not all the collection. My future speedy 20 beige was in the Champs Élysées store. Mine will be delivered after the 17th June.


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> Hermes seems so much nicer with products tbh. I like the pace better.
> 
> I could request an item to be transferred from one store to another just to see in person, no payment required, and I'm a new customer- that's how it should be, not storing hundreds or even thousands at the "bank of LV" in the hope that you'll receive what you paid for, which is so often cancelled after months on end.


I had a chuckle at "bank of LV" lol. That's so true. They have all my coins.


----------



## paula24jen

I have been sent a teaser pic of my bag which is in store but I can’t have it til Friday


----------



## Cathindy

paula24jen said:


> I have been sent a teaser pic of my bag which is in store but I can’t have it til Friday
> View attachment 5425375



Looks stunning!


----------



## 23adeline

paula24jen said:


> I have been sent a teaser pic of my bag which is in store but I can’t have it til Friday
> View attachment 5425375


Until the launch date June 17th right?
I complained to my online CS because they only sent me my nano speedy but not speedy 20 that I actually paid together . My CS said now the stock got stuck until June 17th, I don’t know why my nano speedy managed to escape and came to me first


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Until the launch date June 17th right?
> I complained to my online CS because they only sent me my nano speedy but not speedy 20 that I actually paid together . My CS said now the stock got stuck until June 17th, I don’t know why my nano speedy managed to escape and came to me first


Which colour did you chose for the Speedy 20 ?


----------



## paula24jen

23adeline said:


> Until the launch date June 17th right?
> I complained to my online CS because they only sent me my nano speedy but not speedy 20 that I actually paid together . My CS said now the stock got stuck until June 17th, I don’t know why my nano speedy managed to escape and came to me first


I was hoping she would ship on 16 to receive on launch day of 17th but apparently can only be shipped on 17th. Failing that, I’m tempted to attempt a break-in to the store now I know it’s there…!


----------



## paula24jen

23adeline said:


> Until the launch date June 17th right?
> I complained to my online CS because they only sent me my nano speedy but not speedy 20 that I actually paid together . My CS said now the stock got stuck until June 17th, I don’t know why my nano speedy managed to escape and came to me first


Can we see a pic of your escapee pls?


----------



## south-of-france

I got ny nano speedy today and it‘s a keeper, so cute! Will post pics in better light!


----------



## Bumbles

south-of-france said:


> I got ny nano speedy today and it‘s a keeper, so cute! Will post pics in better light!


Wow the embossing is amazing and so deep. Definitely on point! Can’t wait to see more pics of it.


----------



## Michy1215

Does anyone know the US prices of the slgs?


----------



## 23adeline

paula24jen said:


> Can we see a pic of your escapee pls?


I already posted a few times before, I received  it On 6 June .
Here I post again for you


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Which colour did you chose for the Speedy 20 ?


we have only one colour available here, the Vert .
I will have the Nano Noe in beige


----------



## glitzgal97

Does anybody have more intel/pix on this bag?? I wonder if it’s truly glitter like a lot of us were hoping for!


----------



## stephbb9

glitzgal97 said:


> Does anybody have more intel/pix on this bag?? I wonder if it’s truly glitter like a lot of us were hoping for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426065


Why don’t you contact Vuittonstylist?
She’s my SA and very nice. She will let you know and send you pictures.


----------



## paula24jen

23adeline said:


> I already posted a few times before, I received  it On 6 June .
> Here I post again for you
> View attachment 5426044
> View attachment 5426045
> View attachment 5426046


Ah, cute! Thank you


----------



## GAN

Went to boutique to browse, the stardust collection will be launched tomorrow. I have pre ordered nano speedy rose since last month,it is very pretty but I was not allowed to bring it home. It is very sweet color and different from my usual color. 

I managed to view the nano beige,is much pretty in actual.  The color has shadowing like darker shades, like burnt marshmallow.  Saw the lilac bb noe, it is prettier in actual than shown in pic here. Yes, it reminds me the color of the Sully monster inc movie. But it is unusual color and really draw me. I heard tough to get on wait list for nano beige noe now. I m lucky enough to get my speedy nano, it will be delivered to me next Monday. 

I still thinking if should I get the nano noe beige or lilac bb noe. I know I wil be using more of nano noe size as I have one epi bb noe but I seldom use it much as I want. But the empreinte leather for this collection very squishy to feel and touch.

I been using more out from my current nano speedy and noe. Is it too much to get exact pair from stardust collection ? Trying to save money for next fall winter bag that I am eyeing.


----------



## bagsamplified

Stardust is on the AU website


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> Went to boutique to browse, the stardust collection will be launched tomorrow. I have pre ordered nano speedy rose since last month,it is very pretty but I was not allowed to bring it home. It is very sweet color and different from my usual color.
> 
> I managed to view the nano beige,is much pretty in actual.  The color has shadowing like darker shades, like burnt marshmallow.  Saw the lilac bb noe, it is prettier in actual than shown in pic here. Yes, it reminds me the color of the Sully monster inc movie. But it is unusual color and really draw me. I heard tough to get on wait list for nano beige noe now. I m lucky enough to get my speedy nano, it will be delivered to me next Monday.
> 
> I still thinking if should I get the nano noe beige or lilac bb noe. I know I wil be using more of nano noe size as I have one epi bb noe but I seldom use it much as I want. But the empreinte leather for this collection very squishy to feel and touch.
> 
> I been using more out from my current nano speedy and noe. Is it too much to get exact pair from stardust collection ? Trying to save money for next fall winter bag that I am eyeing.


Not too much  
I bought Stardust as my 3rd nano speedy and nano Noe .
I‘m not happy that they will only ship out my remaining stardust items tomorrow from Singapore.


----------



## paula24jen

GAN said:


> Went to boutique to browse, the stardust collection will be launched tomorrow. I have pre ordered nano speedy rose since last month,it is very pretty but I was not allowed to bring it home. It is very sweet color and different from my usual color.
> 
> I managed to view the nano beige,is much pretty in actual.  The color has shadowing like darker shades, like burnt marshmallow.  Saw the lilac bb noe, it is prettier in actual than shown in pic here. Yes, it reminds me the color of the Sully monster inc movie. But it is unusual color and really draw me. I heard tough to get on wait list for nano beige noe now. I m lucky enough to get my speedy nano, it will be delivered to me next Monday.
> 
> I still thinking if should I get the nano noe beige or lilac bb noe. I know I wil be using more of nano noe size as I have one epi bb noe but I seldom use it much as I want. But the empreinte leather for this collection very squishy to feel and touch.
> 
> I been using more out from my current nano speedy and noe. Is it too much to get exact pair from stardust collection ? Trying to save money for next fall winter bag that I am eyeing.


Now you’ve mentioned Sully I can’t unsee it!


----------



## GAN

paula24jen said:


> Now you’ve mentioned Sully I can’t unsee it!


Lol  but is pretty in its own way esp from diff lighting. I am also bias as I like shade of lilac color too.



23adeline said:


> Not too much
> I bought Stardust as my 3rd nano speedy and nano Noe .
> I‘m not happy that they will only ship out my remaining stardust items tomorrow from Singapore.



What else did you order?   Look forwards 
Sorry I have not been following the thread as been busy with work since back to office more days these time.
At least you already received your speedy nano, that was fast! My SA could not release it to me for me to bring it home earlier.
I can view and see and touch but forgot to take photo of my speedy nano, but mine is made in FRANCE. Happy! 
If I am going to get nano noe beige, then we will be bag twins! My SA did asked me to consider it since I have the monogram version and these are emp leather. But she cannot promise me the waiting time and if I can secure one as the list is long and they have limited qty.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

I'm really interested in the beige neverfull, does anyone have any good pictures of it?


----------



## maxynot

Ah seeing all the pictures makes me hope my ca is able to get me the nano speedy in rose


----------



## Cathindy

sweetlikechocolate said:


> I'm really interested in the beige neverfull, does anyone have any good pictures of it?



I have this picture! The color was very lovely


----------



## kadya

The iridescent blue Capucines is SO gorgeous but ugh I can’t justify paying Chanel and Hermes prices for it.

I did however request the beige speedy 20 which is waiting for me at the store  The pic my SA sent me makes it look so pretty, I can’t wait to see it IRL. My first question was “do I have to wait until tomorrow?!”


----------



## bbcerisette66

Very exited to be arrived in Cannes on the beautiful French Riviera. Tomorrow go the the pop up store for the launching of the Stardust collection


----------



## glitzgal97

kadya said:


> The iridescent blue Capucines is SO gorgeous but ugh I can’t justify paying Chanel and Hermes prices for it.
> 
> I did however request the beige speedy 20 which is waiting for me at the store  The pic my SA sent me makes it look so pretty, I can’t wait to see it IRL. My first question was “do I have to wait until tomorrow?!”
> 
> View attachment 5427163


mine is waiting at store too!!! hope to pick it up today or tomorrow!!


----------



## glitzgal97

Was able to pick up my beige speedy!  The nano is super cute but my large iPhone wouldn’t fit so I passed.  Also including a pic of the OTG


----------



## kadya

glitzgal97 said:


> Was able to pick up my beige speedy!  The nano is super cute but my large iPhone wouldn’t fit so I passed.  Also including a pic of the OTG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427447
> View attachment 5427448



Ahhhh you’re so lucky! I can’t get mine until tomorrow  I am going in later today and seeing what else they got in, though, like I need to spend more money


----------



## bagsamplified

glitzgal97 said:


> Was able to pick up my beige speedy!  The nano is super cute but my large iPhone wouldn’t fit so I passed.  Also including a pic of the OTG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427447
> View attachment 5427448


Congratulations!! The nano looks so cute and soft. So does Speedy!


----------



## Sunnyness

glitzgal97 said:


> Was able to pick up my beige speedy!  The nano is super cute but my large iPhone wouldn’t fit so I passed.  Also including a pic of the OTG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427447
> View attachment 5427448


Love the beige speedy. So pretty!!


----------



## Nurse_Heather

I got the beige speedy 20 yesterday and it’s gorgeous! I have the Lilas Neonoe and key cles on order, hoping it arrives soon!!


----------



## ProShopper1

Nurse_Heather said:


> I got the beige speedy 20 yesterday and it’s gorgeous! I have the Lilas Neonoe and key cles on order, hoping it arrives soon!!


Is the beige speedy all one color or shadowed like the other two colors? And also, is it shiny?


----------



## ArielS

All up on uk website now and while I was browsing RTW I spotted this!! What is it? Stardust canvas?!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

ArielS said:


> All up on uk website now and while I was browsing RTW I spotted this!! What is it? Stardust canvas?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427550


I’m guessing that’s part of the new fall canvas collection coming soon. Looks beautiful!


----------



## Emphosix

Aliluvlv said:


> I’m guessing that’s part of the new fall canvas collection coming soon. Looks beautiful!


Yes that’s the Fall for you canvas collection with the pockets on front of the bags


----------



## Cathindy

ArielS said:


> All up on uk website now and while I was browsing RTW I spotted this!! What is it? Stardust canvas?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427550



What a great find!!


----------



## excalibur

Emphosix said:


> Yes that’s the Fall for you canvas collection with the pockets on front of the bags



we don’t need a pocket in front of the Neverfull now do we??


----------



## Sunnyness

ArielS said:


> All up on uk website now and while I was browsing RTW I spotted this!! What is it? Stardust canvas?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427550


Nice catch! Can't wait for more pics of this one


----------



## Silkpearls26

So disappointed that the NéoNoé isn’t in Lilas in Europe. The only piece I wanted


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

Cathindy said:


> I have this picture! The color was very lovely
> View attachment 5427125



Thanks. Is it iridescent/metallic in person?


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> What else did you order?   Look forwards
> Sorry I have not been following the thread as been busy with work since back to office more days these time.
> At least you already received your speedy nano, that was fast! My SA could not release it to me for me to bring it home earlier.
> I can view and see and touch but forgot to take photo of my speedy nano, but mine is made in FRANCE. Happy!
> If I am going to get nano noe beige, then we will be bag twins! My SA did asked me to consider it since I have the monogram version and these are emp leather. But she cannot promise me the waiting time and if I can secure one as the list is long and they have limited qty.


Speedy 20 Vert that I paid together with Nano Speedy and Nano Noe beige that I just paid recently 
Initially I wasn’t sure about Nano Noe too, but I decided to get it first, then only decide to keep or to return .


----------



## ArielS

I keep changing my mind back for forth with this collection. First I wanted neo noe in pink and speedy 20 in beige, then I think nano speedy pink would be the best addition to my collection. Now I think I’d better wait for fall canvas collection. After all it’s thousands of hard earn money. I’d rather be 100% in love with it.


----------



## kadya

ArielS said:


> I keep changing my mind back for forth with this collection. First I wanted neo noe in pink and speedy 20 in beige, then I think nano speedy pink would be the best addition to my collection. Now I think I’d better wait for fall canvas collection. After all it’s thousands of hard earn money. I’d rather be 100% in love with it.



This was exactly how I felt about the pastel collection! I was like ehhh I like it but idk if I love it. I’m glad I held out for stardust.

This is one of those collections that you really need to see in person, photos really don’t do it justice IMO. The pink is SO pretty and special. (I ended up with the beige because I could only get one piece and it’s more neutral but still very special.)


----------



## snibor

Items up on the US website.


----------



## snibor

ArielS said:


> I keep changing my mind back for forth with this collection. First I wanted neo noe in pink and speedy 20 in beige, then I think nano speedy pink would be the best addition to my collection. Now I think I’d better wait for fall canvas collection. After all it’s thousands of hard earn money. I’d rather be 100% in love with it.


I kinda feel the same.  Items were available on website this morning I thought about purchasing, but I think I’d rather wait for canvas in fall.   I’m trying to learn I can admire from afar when items just aren’t exactly right for my lifestyle.   Not an easy lesson (for me)


----------



## Aliluvlv

snibor said:


> I kinda feel the same.  Items were available on website this morning I thought about purchasing, but I think I’d rather wait for canvas in fall.   I’m trying to learn I can admire from afar when items just aren’t exactly right for my lifestyle.   Not an easy lesson (for me)


I feel exactly the same! It’s a hard lesson for me too but in the end I know I’ll be happier with my collection and how I’ve spent my money.


----------



## LittleStar88

snibor said:


> I kinda feel the same.  Items were available on website this morning I thought about purchasing, but I think I’d rather wait for canvas in fall.   I’m trying to learn I can admire from afar when items just aren’t exactly right for my lifestyle.   Not an easy lesson (for me)



Same! This collection is soooooo pretty but honestly just won't work with my wardrobe. 

I had to learn this same lesson the expensive way 

Considered an SLG but I don't see any on the website at all so I guess I'll just move along...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

snibor said:


> I kinda feel the same.  Items were available on website this morning I thought about purchasing, but I think I’d rather wait for canvas in fall.   I’m trying to learn I can admire from afar when items just aren’t exactly right for my lifestyle.   Not an easy lesson (for me)


It’s really hard to let go of that fear of missing out feeling..it’s hard for me to tell the colors online so I’ll have to see it person if I really like it..it’s also hard to justify the higher prices, each launch the same style bag goes up in price


----------



## bbcerisette66

Sunnyness said:


> Love the beige speedy. So pretty!!


I’m waiting for mine


----------



## bbcerisette66

Today at the LV store in Cannes. They have only the green. I tried the green speedy 20 even if I already ordered the beige. But I wanted to try it IRL. Even if the green is not for me, it is so gorgeous and cute. The leather is incredible. I can’t wait for mine 
Also included a pic of the Neverfull.


----------



## sunkissed_xp

I got a text from my CA that my Stardust Nano Speedy has arrived to the store. 

now to see if I could ditch work early to go pick it up today.


----------



## glitzgal97

sunkissed_xp said:


> I got a text from my CA that my Stardust Nano Speedy has arrived to the store.
> 
> now to see if I could ditch work early to go pick it up today.


ditch ditch!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Is the micro papillon not available in the US?


----------



## brnicutie

I took my MPA to see my CA today. I’m usually a neutral person and not into pinks. However, when I saw the pink today it was gorgeous. I liked it much better than the beige. The pink kind of pops and has a shimmery effect. The beige is more of a matte with shadowing. My CA said it reminded him of a toasted marshmallow.


----------



## sunkissed_xp

glitzgal97 said:


> ditch ditch!!!


I ditched work alright.


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Today at the LV store in Cannes. They have only the green. I tried the green speedy 20 even if I already ordered the beige. But I wanted to try it IRL. Even if the green is not for me, it is so gorgeous and cute. The leather is incredible. I can’t wait for mine
> Also included a pic of the Neverfull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428100
> View attachment 5428101
> View attachment 5428102


The Vert looks good on you 
I‘m a bit disappointed that it doesn’t come with the clochette like the one  in the look book that my CS shared


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> The Vert looks good on you
> I‘m a bit disappointed that it doesn’t come with the clochette like the one  in the look book that my CS shared


Do you have already yours ? Have a nice weekend


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Do you have already yours ? Have a nice weekend


I’ll go to the store later to buy from my CA, I‘m not happy with the online side that hold my Speedy 20 ‘ in preparation’ for so long 
So I called and told them to cancel and refund me . When I called, the CS who answered my call said the bag is ready to be shipped out from Singapore and I’ll receive it next week. I said no need , I‘m getting it today .


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> I’ll go to the store later to buy from my CA, I‘m not happy with the online side that hold my Speedy 20 ‘ in preparation’ for so long
> So I called and told them to cancel and refund me . When I called, the CS who answered my call said the bag is ready to be shipped out from Singapore and I’ll receive it next week. I said no need , I‘m getting it today .


I should do the same. Mine is on the way and I have to wait until Tuesday !!!
If I could I would buy it today in Nice where it is available. But I will wait


----------



## 23adeline

Here is my Speedy 20 , plus some other Stardust at the store


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Here is my Speedy 20 , plus some other Stardust at the store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428757
> View attachment 5428762
> View attachment 5428764
> View attachment 5428758
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428759
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428760
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428763


Glad you were able to get your speedy in store! It looks so great on you as does the noe which is a perfect match with your outfit!    Funnny how the lighting really affects the way the color looks.


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Here is my Speedy 20 , plus some other Stardust at the store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428757
> View attachment 5428762
> View attachment 5428764
> View attachment 5428758
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428759
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428760
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428763


They are so cute


----------



## soccerzfan

Does the Vert speedy more green or blue in person? Do you like it better than the pink?



23adeline said:


> Here is my Speedy 20 , plus some other Stardust at the store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428757
> View attachment 5428762
> View attachment 5428764
> View attachment 5428758
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428759
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428760
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428763


----------



## nicole0612

23adeline said:


> Here is my Speedy 20 , plus some other Stardust at the store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428757
> View attachment 5428762
> View attachment 5428764
> View attachment 5428758
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428759
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428760
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428763


These are my two favorites color-wise. Such nice additions to your collection. You are lucky you are tall to pull off the sizes, they look perfect on you!


----------



## 23adeline

soccerzfan said:


> Does the Vert speedy more green or blue in person? Do you like it better than the pink?


More light green because the  lightest back ground is light green, it has some blue highlighted area


----------



## 23adeline

nicole0612 said:


> These are my two favorites color-wise. Such nice additions to your collection. You are lucky you are tall to pull off the sizes, they look perfect on you!


Thanks 
I didn’t get the NeoNoe BB, I just tried it on for fun, since no other customers are looking at Stardust , they were busy trying mono Pochette Metis , Dauphine and some black Empreinte bags


----------



## 23adeline

2 Speedy’s  waiting for another little sister patiently


----------



## kosin30

23adeline said:


> Here is my Speedy 20 , plus some other Stardust at the store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428757
> View attachment 5428762
> View attachment 5428764
> View attachment 5428758
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428759
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428760
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428763


Love the Lilas color in pics as it looks like really purple. IRL, does it look more like blue with pink?


----------



## liyahbabyy

I've had mixed feelings about this collection ever since I saw the first images of it. Now, I'm feeling a bit underwhelmed and slightly disappointed! I'm curious to see what you guys think. 

Here's my review on the collection along with my thoughts on price points, quality and overall design.


----------



## soccerzfan

I purchased the beige and is on the fence for either the nano pink or the Vert or both. If you have to choose between the Vert or pink, sizes aside, which one would you pick?


23adeline said:


> More light green because the  lightest back ground is light green, it has some blue highlighted area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429205


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I'm actually liking the plain turquoise color I'm seeing on the alma and coussin. Has anyone gone for either of those or have some thoughts from seeing them in-person? They look quite vibrant.


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> Here is my Speedy 20 , plus some other Stardust at the store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428757
> View attachment 5428762
> View attachment 5428764
> View attachment 5428758
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428759
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428760
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428763


I love how all the colours complement your outfit! Congratulations on your Stardust


----------



## bagsamplified

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'm actually liking the plain turquoise color I'm seeing on the alma and coussin. Has anyone gone for either of those or have some thoughts from seeing them in-person? They look quite vibrant.


I only looked briefly in person but the turquoise is stunning. It's pretty accurate colour from the store pics so it's even more vibrant in regular non-orange lighting I reckon. It makes me think of the sea.


----------



## bagsamplified

I didn't take many photos and they're not excellent angles or anything but here are some thoughts I had from instore: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/eu-chatting-and-stalking.1031579/post-35209992


----------



## 23adeline

kosin30 said:


> Love the Lilas color in pics as it looks like really purple. IRL, does it look more like blue with pink?


It’s purple at the base, blue and pink are on the ‘highlighted‘ area . From far it looks purple


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> It’s purple at the base, blue and pink are on the ‘highlighted‘ area . From far it looks purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429550
> View attachment 5429551


You really picked the right bag to bring for collecting your Stardust purchase. The Keepall XS complements the Stardust Colors so well


----------



## 23adeline

bagsamplified said:


> You really picked the right bag to bring for collecting your Stardust purchase. The Keepall XS complements the Stardust Colors so well


Getting the speedy 20 from store wasn’t in my plan actually, I went  there after work and coincidentally I was using the keepall sunset


----------



## bagsamplified

I might have missed this but did anyone see the light pink Cles in their country? It doesn't seem to be available on some of the websites including Australia


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> I might have missed this but did anyone see the light pink Cles in their country? It doesn't seem to be available on some of the websites including Australia


I believe it's a China exclusive. That's what I read somewhere.


----------



## mrslkc23

Tried on both nano noe and nano speedy in store. Nano noe went home with me


----------



## bagsamplified

mrslkc23 said:


> Tried on both nano noe and nano speedy in store. Nano noe went home with me
> View attachment 5429625
> 
> View attachment 5429626


Thanks for the size comparison pic! Congratulations on your new Nano noe, it's beautiful!


----------



## tangoqueen

Congratulations to everyone on their beautiful Stardust pieces! I’m awaiting delivery of the nano speedy, which I think I will love seeing all your photos  Is anyone going to be spraying protectant on their pieces? I usually spray Collonil on mine but have never owned an empriente leather LV bag, let alone one with the stardust finish. Thanks!


----------



## 23adeline

tangoqueen said:


> Congratulations to everyone on their beautiful Stardust pieces! I’m awaiting delivery of the nano speedy, which I think I will love seeing all your photos  Is anyone going to be spraying protectant on their pieces? I usually spray Collonil on mine but have never owned an empriente leather LV bag, let alone one with the stardust finish. Thanks!


I have a lot of LV leather bags but I have never thought of spaying them. i don’t spray my non treated vachetta too nowadays, I just let them oxidase naturally at window site before I use them .


----------



## bagsamplified

tangoqueen said:


> Congratulations to everyone on their beautiful Stardust pieces! I’m awaiting delivery of the nano speedy, which I think I will love seeing all your photos  Is anyone going to be spraying protectant on their pieces? I usually spray Collonil on mine but have never owned an empriente leather LV bag, let alone one with the stardust finish. Thanks!


I've never owned empreinte but I own Taurillon and I've seen Stardust in person. You'll love it!! I wouldn't want to spray anything on it, personally. You could ask your SA but I know when I asked SAs about Illusion Taurillon, they said it's specially treated already so let it be. I agree as the Stardust material is so special, with the shimmer it really has an extra subtle gloss feel when you run your fingers over it . A spray might damage it and LV probably wouldn't repair it if you went against their care instructions. 

My Illusion Taurillon has been caught in the snow and rain and has been fine. I think Stardust bags will be tough. Just my personal feeling. It could get dirty being light, but I gently wipe my Taurillon with a drop of water on finger or tissue- works well.


----------



## LVovely

mrslkc23 said:


> Tried on both nano noe and nano speedy in store. Nano noe went home with me
> View attachment 5429625
> 
> View attachment 5429626


Beautiful! Love your shoes too, may I ask where you bought them?


----------



## tareese

Loving this new cutie!


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> It’s purple at the base, blue and pink are on the ‘highlighted‘ area . From far it looks purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429550
> View attachment 5429551
> 
> 
> We don’t get this beautiful Neonoe bb  in Lilas in US


----------



## mrslkc23

lovelyrita said:


> Beautiful! Love your shoes too, may I ask where you bought them?


Thank you! It's Skechers x JGoldcrown street roadies


----------



## 23adeline

I also received my Nano Noe


----------



## GAN

I also just received my nano beauties just earlier! Not just one as per original plan but 2 purchases. Managed to get the nano noe from my SA over weekend! They arrived and delivered together to me! So happy. Can't stop myself from admiring them! 

They are so pretty in their own way!
I have these in monogram version but all of these gives different vibes to me. Do you feel so too? I hope to justify my new purchase buying exact models this time but in diff leather and color.♡


----------



## tangoqueen

23adeline said:


> I have a lot of LV leather bags but I have never thought of spaying them. i don’t spray my non treated vachetta too nowadays, I just let them oxidase naturally at window site before I use them .





bagsamplified said:


> I've never owned empreinte but I own Taurillon and I've seen Stardust in person. You'll love it!! I wouldn't want to spray anything on it, personally. You could ask your SA but I know when I asked SAs about Illusion Taurillon, they said it's specially treated already so let it be. I agree as the Stardust material is so special, with the shimmer it really has an extra subtle gloss feel when you run your fingers over it . A spray might damage it and LV probably wouldn't repair it if you went against their care instructions.
> 
> My Illusion Taurillon has been caught in the snow and rain and has been fine. I think Stardust bags will be tough. Just my personal feeling. It could get dirty being light, but I gently wipe my Taurillon with a drop of water on finger or tissue- works well.



Thank you!  My instinct was to leave the bag be as it’s already treated, but am just cautious about the light colored leather. Still waiting for my delivery, it shipped on Friday but I won’t be home to accept it till Thursday argh!


----------



## Bumbles

snibor said:


> I kinda feel the same.  Items were available on website this morning I thought about purchasing, but I think I’d rather wait for canvas in fall.   I’m trying to learn I can admire from afar when items just aren’t exactly right for my lifestyle.   Not an easy lesson (for me)


Love your way of thinking! I definitely need to admire more from afar too! What are you eyeing from the in fall canvas?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It’s really hard to let go of that fear of missing out feeling..it’s hard for me to tell the colors online so I’ll have to see it person if I really like it..it’s also hard to justify the higher prices, each launch the same style bag goes up in price


Yep totally agree. If only we knew more in advance what was coming out so we could all budget and plan our bag purchases! In a dream world though. I’m the same. Have fomo, but then from the pics prelaunch sometimes I don’t know so I pass and then wait for launch and then it’s too late and it’s a chasing game. When I can see the pics it’s too late to get it and then it’s a month or twos and waitlisting, and by the time it arrives it’s another new collection released. It’s an never ending cycle…


----------



## Bumbles

tangoqueen said:


> Thank you!  My instinct was to leave the bag be as it’s already treated, but am just cautious about the light colored leather. Still waiting for my delivery, it shipped on Friday but I won’t be home to accept it till Thursday argh!


I bet your excited to get your nano speedy pink. I gather you preordered to get it this early? Congrats and post pics of it when it arrives!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> 2 Speedy’s  waiting for another little sister patiently
> View attachment 5429211


These are gorgeous. Are they waiting for beige speedy 20?


----------



## snibor

Bumbles said:


> Love your way of thinking! I definitely need to admire more from afar too! What are you eyeing from the in fall canvas?


I’m interested in the black/pink canvas.  Possibly the Speedy 25 but I haven’t seen photos and not sure how I feel about it having an outside pocket.  But I think those colors would be a good addition for me. (Who am I kidding. Do I really need another bag? Ha!). Are you eyeing anything?


----------



## Bumbles

mrslkc23 said:


> Tried on both nano noe and nano speedy in store. Nano noe went home with me
> View attachment 5429625
> 
> View attachment 5429626


Great choice!


----------



## Bumbles

snibor said:


> I’m interested in the black/pink canvas.  Possibly the Speedy 25 but I haven’t seen photos and not sure how I feel about it having an outside pocket.  But I think those colors would be a good addition for me. (Who am I kidding. Do I really need another bag? Ha!). Are you eyeing anything?


No, I’m not keen on the outside pocket so will pass on the fall collection. Stardust I’m not sure, as I will need to see it in person. I love the idea of the nano speedy but I have the original nano turenne and it might be a bit similar if you know what I mean. But then it’s mono so the nano speedy rose might be a nice tiny addition, but the price… it’s awful and always increasing! And I’m also on the waitlist for the psp sunrise too,… so I guess we’ll see what happens with that.


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> These are gorgeous. Are they waiting for beige speedy 20?


No, it’s the Nano Noe beige which I received this morning. Now waiting for another even smaller piece that I just paid , the micro papillon charm 
We do not get Speedy 20 in beige colour here


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> No, it’s the Nano Noe beige which I received this morning. Now waiting for another even smaller piece that I just paid , the micro papillon charm
> We do not get Speedy 20 in beige colour here


Ah…. I saw your nano noe and it’s so pretty too. Congrats!  Definitely all collectors items and will go great in your mini lv bag collection!


----------



## NL3181

Speedy 20 beige. This beige color is a bit dull(matt) rather than shiny


----------



## LVtingting

Loving this purple


----------



## LVtingting

I agreed with the other viewer, the speedy 20 in beige is not as shimmering as I thought… the deep embossing is really impressive!


----------



## bagsamplified

LVtingting said:


> I agreed with the other viewer, the speedy 20 in beige is not as shimmering as I thought… the deep embossing is really impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430542


This is a BEAUTIFUL combo!! Congratulations on your new purchases! They match so well!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Did the US not get the micro papillon?


----------



## LVtingting

bagsamplified said:


> This is a BEAUTIFUL combo!! Congratulations on your new purchases! They match so well!


Thank you! The purple organizer is exactly what I thought the color is but the speedy20 is very well made.


----------



## Loriad

LVtingting said:


> Loving this purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430459


LVOE this color!!!


----------



## Mandamanda

My preorder arrived today!


----------



## LVtingting

Loriad said:


> LVOE this color!!!


Thank you! I can see you like this color as well


----------



## NL3181

LVtingting said:


> I agreed with the other viewer, the speedy 20 in beige is not as shimmering as I thought… the deep embossing is really impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430542


Love it! Congrats, where is your speedy made of ? Made in France or Spain ?


----------



## bagsamplified

The colours are so different.. I'm curious, what made people choose a particular colourway in this collection? For me I feel like it's not straightforward like "I'm a blue person " or "I like pink", because pinks and blues are across so many of the products.. confused as usual with LV's mega-releases


----------



## LVtingting

NL3181 said:


> Love it! Congrats, where is your speedy made of ? Made in France or Spain ?


Spain


----------



## LVtingting

bagsamplified said:


> The colours are so different.. I'm curious, what made people choose a particular colourway in this collection? For me I feel like it's not straightforward like "I'm a blue person " or "I like pink", because pinks and blues are across so many of the products.. confused as usual with LV's mega-releases


I agreed, if they were true pink, blue, lilas or green will be much easier to choose from… plus the “yellow” to make things even more complicated


----------



## Cathindy

bagsamplified said:


> The colours are so different.. I'm curious, what made people choose a particular colourway in this collection? For me I feel like it's not straightforward like "I'm a blue person " or "I like pink", because pinks and blues are across so many of the products.. confused as usual with LV's mega-releases



I only want mini bags so I had not much colors to choose from  but I also love pink and yellow as my favorite summer colors so my decision was quickly made I did think about the Nano Noe but it was not in store and I was already too late for pre orders, Nano Speedy was just there to grab and go so I went for it


----------



## bagsamplified

Cathindy said:


> I only want mini bags so I had not much colors to choose from  but I also love pink and yellow as my favorite summer colors so my decision was quickly made I did think about the Nano Noe but it was not in store and I was already too late for pre orders, Nano Speedy was just there to grab and go so I went for it


Lol I love this.. keep it simple!   and you made a great choice!


----------



## Starburst 413

NL3181 said:


> Speedy 20 beige. This beige color is a bit dull(matt) rather than shiny
> 
> View attachment 5430391


I’m not a fan of the other colors in this collection, but this one is gorgeous!


----------



## Sibelle

LVtingting said:


> I agreed, if they were true pink, blue, lilas or green will be much easier to choose from… plus the “yellow” to make things even more complicated


Exactly! The yellow is actually the deal breaker for me. I like blue/green and I like light pink (in moderation), but I DISLIKE yellow. So this collection is a complete fail for me   .


----------



## Tesla3LouisV

I just could not resist this collection!!! My SA brought in the Multi Pochette in Light Pink and I really wanted to like it but it was just too much bag of a color that I wasn’t too fond of. She also brought in the trio pouch which I had asked for as well. I ended up taking home the trio. I just HAD to have a piece of this collection   I took her home yesterday 

Also public disclaimer this is my first post and I have just followed a well known instagrammed for a while  who posts new stuff. I didn’t know purse blog was still around until I stumbled upon it today.


----------



## LVovely

Tesla3LouisV said:


> I just could not resist this collection!!! My SA brought in the Multi Pochette in Light Pink and I really wanted to like it but it was just too much bag of a color that I wasn’t too fond of. She also brought in the trio pouch which I had asked for as well. I ended up taking home the trio. I just HAD to have a piece of this collection   I took her home yesterday
> 
> Also public disclaimer this is my first post and I have just followed a well known instagrammed for a while  who posts new stuff. I didn’t know purse blog was still around until I stumbled upon it today.


Welcome ! Congratulations, this is a nice mix of the available colours!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Just back from Cannes. My speedy was waiting for me. It is incredible! Lot of pink gold shades in the outside natural light and beige inside. I am very in love


----------



## Tesla3LouisV

bbcerisette66 said:


> Just back from Cannes. My speedy was waiting for me. It is incredible! Lot of pink gold shades in the outside natural light and beige inside. I am very in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431068
> View attachment 5431068


So cute!!! The perfect size


----------



## Tesla3LouisV

lovelyrita said:


> Welcome ! Congratulations, this is a nice mix of the available colours!


Thank you ❤️


----------



## bbcerisette66

Tesla3LouisV said:


> So cute!!! The perfect size


I realize that no pic can capture its color


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Tesla3LouisV said:


> I just could not resist this collection!!! My SA brought in the Multi Pochette in Light Pink and I really wanted to like it but it was just too much bag of a color that I wasn’t too fond of. She also brought in the trio pouch which I had asked for as well. I ended up taking home the trio. I just HAD to have a piece of this collection  I took her home yesterday
> 
> Also public disclaimer this is my first post and I have just followed a well known instagrammed for a while  who posts new stuff. I didn’t know purse blog was still around until I stumbled upon it today.


Beautiful! Now you get almost every color of the collection..I was able to get the Key pouch and zcp, definitely need to see this collection in person..I can’t decide on a bag to get, I’m so undecided and my SA just retired


----------



## bagsamplified

Found out we are not getting Speedy 20 in Beige in AU, that helps narrow the decisions


----------



## sesish

I live in norway and want to get my hands on nano speedy in pink from stardust? Does anyone have any advice, lv website is not available for us


----------



## bagsamplified

Micro Papillon teaser! TBC 






						EU Chatting and Stalking
					

So here is the new member of my handbag family :heart:       Congrats! Love it, for me personally too small but a very classic piece, enjoy it dear!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## bbcerisette66

Let’s go !!!


----------



## bagsamplified

bbcerisette66 said:


> Let’s go !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431443
> View attachment 5431444


Looks amazing on you!! So much fun seeing it outdoors!


----------



## bbcerisette66

bagsamplified said:


> Looks amazing on you!! So much fun seeing it outdoors!


Thank you   Yes it could be very different depending on the light.


----------



## bagsamplified

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/eu-chatting-and-stalking.1031579/post-35214349 

I wrote a lot! I put pictures of Micro Papillon on that link. 

@23adeline  am excited for you, you're gonna love the Micro Papillon! It's so cute. But if you don't want to spoil for yourself til you receive it, don't click the link!


----------



## 23adeline

sesish said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/eu-chatting-and-stalking.1031579/post-35214349
> 
> I wrote a lot! I put pictures of Micro Papillon on that link.
> 
> @23adeline  am excited for you, you're gonna love the Micro Papillon! It's so cute. But if you don't want to spoil for yourself til you receive it, don't click the link!


Thanks dear!
I already clicked the link  
I’ll be receiving mine tomorrow


----------



## maxynot

sesish said:


> I live in norway and want to get my hands on nano speedy in pink from stardust? Does anyone have any advice, lv website is not available for us


Can you try asking a ca in store?

I’m also hoping to get one and let my ca know but I have a feeling I won’t be able to get this one


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

23adeline said:


> Thanks dear!
> I already clicked the link
> I’ll be receiving mine tomorrow


How do you like your neonoe bb? I’m debating on that bag….


----------



## bagsamplified

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/eu-chatting-and-stalking.1031579/post-35215082 

More pics, my new Cles in the blue yellow colour. Thanks for letting me post links, it's quicker than retyping and reuploading everything! Hope the pics help


----------



## 23adeline

LVlvoe_bug said:


> How do you like your neonoe bb? I’m debating on that bag….


I didn’t buy the NeoNoe BB. 
I was thinking of getting it before launching, but I have an EPI NeoNoe BB that I hardly use, therefore I changed my mind and only get the purple micro papillon .
The reason I hardly use my EPI NeoNoe BB is because of the shoulder strap, I don’t like to wear it as short shoulder carry but the long shoulder carry is too long for me .
I still think it’s a beautiful bag though, if you like the style you should get it .
GL


----------



## kosin30

Here’s my shimmery lilas capucine BB! It’s really beautifully crafted and the leather changes color from blue to pink to lavender. And to top it off, it has a seashell LV logo. A true mermaid bag!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kosin30 said:


> Here’s my shimmery lilas capucine BB! It’s really beautifully crafted and the leather changes color from blue to pink to lavender. And to top it off, it has a seashell LV logo. A true mermaid bag!


It is beautiful, congrats!!!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

23adeline said:


> I didn’t buy the NeoNoe BB.
> I was thinking of getting it before launching, but I have an EPI NeoNoe BB that I hardly use, therefore I changed my mind and only get the purple micro papillon .
> The reason I hardly use my EPI NeoNoe BB is because of the shoulder strap, I don’t like to wear it as short shoulder carry but the long shoulder carry is too long for me .
> I still think it’s a beautiful bag though, if you like the style you should get it .
> GL


Thank you!


----------



## tangoqueen

My Stardust Nano Speedy arrived! When I unboxed it I was astounded by the colour! Way more vibrant than I expected and in the sunlight the colours range from a deep purply pink to almost neon yellow! It almost makes its monogram siblings look subdued. I’m not 100% sure about it because it has a few small imperfections and is a lot brighter than most of my wardrobe, but it sure is a special piece!


----------



## 23adeline

Here is my purple micro papillon charm


----------



## dr3amimxage

kosin30 said:


> Here’s my shimmery lilas capucine BB! It’s really beautifully crafted and the leather changes color from blue to pink to lavender. And to top it off, it has a seashell LV logo. A true mermaid bag!
> 
> View attachment 5431937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431939


Beautiful bag but I don’t see this listed online. May I know how much did you get this for?


----------



## bagsamplified

It's so pretty


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> Here is my purple micro papillon charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432037


Congratulations!! How are you liking it? Can't wait to see your bag and charm combos as usual!


----------



## bagsamplified

kosin30 said:


> Here’s my shimmery lilas capucine BB! It’s really beautifully crafted and the leather changes color from blue to pink to lavender. And to top it off, it has a seashell LV logo. A true mermaid bag!
> 
> View attachment 5431937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431939


It is totally beautiful!! Congratulations


----------



## 23adeline

bagsamplified said:


> Congratulations!! How are you liking it? Can't wait to see your bag and charm combos as usual!


I can use it to store mask


----------



## Jumper

bagsamplified said:


> It's so pretty



The inner leather colour inside is the perfect mint colour! But the price is the highest among all the cles on the website now!


----------



## maxynot

tangoqueen said:


> My Stardust Nano Speedy arrived! When I unboxed it I was astounded by the colour! Way more vibrant than I expected and in the sunlight the colours range from a deep purply pink to almost neon yellow! It almost makes its monogram siblings look subdued. I’m not 100% sure about it because it has a few small imperfections and is a lot brighter than most of my wardrobe, but it sure is a special piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431950
> View attachment 5431951


What’s wrong with it? It’s only been a week since it released but Im losing hope I’ll get one


----------



## mliLV

I know this bag was posted in this thread before, but I wanted to share as well! Speedy 20 in beige Clair. I think it looks beautiful, but I thought it would be more shimmery. Someone on YouTube, summed it up perfectly, saying that it looks like there are tints of bronze eyeshadow.


----------



## bbcerisette66

mliLV said:


> I know this bag was posted in this thread before, but I wanted to share as well! Speedy 20 in beige Clair. I think it looks beautiful, but I thought it would be more shimmery. Someone on YouTube, summed it up perfectly, saying that it looks like there are tints of bronze eyeshadow.


Your bag is gorgeous. I got the same and already posted it in this thread. I find it really has peachy pink highlights.  I find it incredibly beautiful.  No photo can really show its true beauty.  Enjoy him.


----------



## mliLV

bbcerisette66 said:


> Your bag is gorgeous. I got the same and already posted it in this thread. I find it really has peachy pink highlights.  I find it incredibly beautiful.  No photo can really show its true beauty.  Enjoy him.


thank you, same to you as well! seeing your pictures was helpful.


----------



## bagsamplified

Jumper said:


> The inner leather colour inside is the perfect mint colour! But the price is the highest among all the cles on the website now!


Its the same price here as the Aerogram Cles, minus the tarnish-prone hardware! And with metallic  leather! Men's FW22 Rock climbing cles is about 40% higher than this  

For once Men's is more expensive than Women's! I really think this Cles is worth it


----------



## bagsamplified

maxynot said:


> What’s wrong with it? It’s only been a week since it released but Im losing hope I’ll get one


I'm sure you'll get one if you request early,  like now ! Items were trickling in here which makes sense with shipping. Think we share warehousing with South East Asia 

Last week zero NS pink in my local stores, this week at least one at each store


----------



## bagsamplified

Does anyone have thoughts on the Capucines wallets from Stardust? They're really pretty, the small one is quite small though. I'm also a fan of the pictures of the Mono ZCP and Zippy Wallet Stardust but want to see them in person first

I wonder if the Capucines wallet letters get tarnished, or scratch other items in bag


----------



## soccerzfan

Have you been stalking to website? I saw it available a few times today. 



maxynot said:


> What’s wrong with it? It’s only been a week since it released but Im losing hope I’ll get one


----------



## kosin30

soccerzfan said:


> Have you been stalking to website? I saw it available a few times today.


What’s your strategy for stalking an item on the site?


----------



## kosin30

bagsamplified said:


> It is totally beautiful!! Congratulations


Thank you!!! I never thought I would carry a light blue bag but it’s surprisingly versatile!


----------



## soccerzfan

I have a tab open with the item I’m stalking and refresh every chance I have. I usually have Apple Pay or PayPal set up so once added to cart I can check out immediately. Hope that helps. 



kosin30 said:


> What’s your strategy for stalking an item on the site?


----------



## tangoqueen

X

Thanks, I know in my heart I’m keeping it. It will add a pop of colour to my wardrobe 



maxynot said:


> What’s wrong with it? It’s only been a week since it released but Im losing hope I’ll get one



The leather trim is not cut as cleanly as on the monogram NS, I think the coating on the trim looks like it may flake or scratch off if you’re not careful with it? The piping on one side of the bag is also very raised to the point I wonder if I fill the bag, the leather will stretch and the piping will pop off the seams. I think it’s ok though, just hand made!

Definitely let your SA know and keep stalking the website if you love the bag! I’m nano speedy obsessed so messaged my SA the moment I read about it, before the photos! But it does seem like there could be more stock than other limited collections, and it’s still early days so good luck!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

bagsamplified said:


> Does anyone have thoughts on the Capucines wallets from Stardust? They're really pretty, the small one is quite small though. I'm also a fan of the pictures of the Mono ZCP and Zippy Wallet Stardust but want to see them in person first
> 
> I wonder if the Capucines wallet letters get tarnished, or scratch other items in bag


I just ordered the capucines XS wallet - it arrived yesterday, but I am traveling for work so it will be sitting in it’s box until tomorrow night when I get back! But I can take some pictures for you then! I am hoping it has an iridescence and that I love it! I wanted a small piece from this collection, and this is what I chose. I am worried about the logo scratching other things, so I won’t throw it into a larger bag unless it has a cover on it (I make little felt covers for my SLGs to protect them when they will be jumbled in larger bags). But a lot of the bags I carry are smaller and “organized” so it should not be too much of an issue in most cases.


----------



## bagsamplified

Bec Loves Bags said:


> I just ordered the capucines XS wallet - it arrived yesterday, but I am traveling for work so it will be sitting in it’s box until tomorrow night when I get back! But I can take some pictures for you then! I am hoping it has an iridescence and that I love it! I wanted a small piece from this collection, and this is what I chose. I am worried about the logo scratching other things, so I won’t throw it into a larger bag unless it has a cover on it (I make little felt covers for my SLGs to protect them when they will be jumbled in larger bags). But a lot of the bags I carry are smaller and “organized” so it should not be too much of an issue in most cases.


Congratulations!! I'm sure you'll love it, I saw  a couple in store and they are beautiful with the iridescent leather! That's cool that you make felt covers, great idea. Happy Friday and enjoy your new purse when you see it


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

bagsamplified said:


> Congratulations!! I'm sure you'll love it, I saw  a couple in store and they are beautiful with the iridescent leather! That's cool that you make felt covers, great idea. Happy Friday and enjoy your new purse when you see it


Thank you! And you have made me more excited about unboxing it! My normal wallet is a nearly-vintage graffiti/mono zippy coin purse, which I love, but I wanted something a little less casual, and I am excited to hear that it was iridescent and pretty in real life!


----------



## bagsamplified

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Thank you! And you have made me more excited about unboxing it! My normal wallet is a nearly-vintage graffiti/mono zippy coin purse, which I love, but I wanted something a little less casual, and I am excited to hear that it was iridescent and pretty in real life!


It will be such a nice contrast with your mono graffiti!


----------



## Jumper

bagsamplified said:


> Its the same price here as the Aerogram Cles, minus the tarnish-prone hardware! And with metallic  leather! Men's FW22 Rock climbing cles is about 40% higher than this
> 
> For once Men's is more expensive than Women's! I really think this Cles is worth it


I bought a cles last year when the metallic pearl navy colour came out. It was ~$550 and now this cles is $755. The aerogram cles is $650 here in Singapore. The only thing was the navy cles embossing was really shallow for my piece. This stardust piece seem to have deep embossing for every piece!
I had just swap my 7 year old DE cles for the navy one to hold my keys. My DE looks a bit wore at the zipper and the chain. Last year I remember they told me changing the zipper pull was foc but this year when I enquire again, it cost $$.

also I just realized the stardust cles in green has “changed” it’s zipper pull from the original concept pictures!! Original concept was the big zipper pull with leather strap tied to it. Now it is the mini zipper pull like the canvas cles. Actually I’m more used to this zipper pull because my old DE was the mini one. The navy cles with leather strap I always worry that the leather strap at the zipper will fold wrongly and the leather would split eventually.


----------



## bagsamplified

Jumper said:


> I bought a cles last year when the metallic pearl navy colour came out. It was ~$550 and now this cles is $755. The aerogram cles is $650 here in Singapore. The only thing was the navy cles embossing was really shallow for my piece. This stardust piece seem to have deep embossing for every piece!
> I had just swap my 7 year old DE cles for the navy one to hold my keys. My DE looks a bit wore at the zipper and the chain. Last year I remember they told me changing the zipper pull was foc but this year when I enquire again, it cost $$.
> 
> also I just realized the stardust cles in green has “changed” it’s zipper pull from the original concept pictures!! Original concept was the big zipper pull with leather strap tied to it. Now it is the mini zipper pull like the canvas cles. Actually I’m more used to this zipper pull because my old DE was the mini one. The navy cles with leather strap I always worry that the leather strap at the zipper will fold wrongly and the leather would spill eventually.


Yes the Stardust embossing on cles is not as deep as on the bags, but still deep enough that I feel it'll last a looong time! I'm super happy with the quality for the price. The leather feels nice and smooth too. Whereas I sold my Illusion Taurillon PO partly because I wasn't happy with the shallow embossing for the price and it felt like it'd been kind of hastily made (to me). Even with the upcoming POs in plain purple orange and green, I might skip even though I love those colours.

Maybe with economic pressures everywhere these PIs will finally slow down.


----------



## maxynot

tangoqueen said:


> Thanks, I know in my heart I’m keeping it. It will add a pop of colour to my wardrobe
> 
> 
> 
> The leather trim is not cut as cleanly as on the monogram NS, I think the coating on the trim looks like it may flake or scratch off if you’re not careful with it? The piping on one side of the bag is also very raised to the point I wonder if I fill the bag, the leather will stretch and the piping will pop off the seams. I think it’s ok though, just hand made!
> 
> Definitely let your SA know and keep stalking the website if you love the bag! I’m nano speedy obsessed so messaged my SA the moment I read about it, before the photos! But it does seem like there could be more stock than other limited collections, and it’s still early days so good luck!


Thanks I also let me ca know as soon as I knew there would be a nano speedy but I guess usa had no preorders so now I’m stuck waiting. Wish I hadn’t fallen in love with the bag so early


----------



## maxynot

soccerzfan said:


> Have you been stalking to website? I saw it available a few times today.


Oh my gosh really? The usa website? I’ve only seen the speedy 20s and also been told about those being orderable by my online cad but haven’t seen the nano


----------



## soccerzfan

Yes the US website. I’ve seen it at least 10 times since last week and I wasn’t really stalking it. It was 3rd on my wishlist and I finally made it down to get it today. 



maxynot said:


> Oh my gosh really? The usa website? I’ve only seen the speedy 20s and also been told about those being orderable by my online cad but haven’t seen the nano


----------



## karman

I’m still extremely confused about the beige in this collection - is it actually pearly/iridescent or is it just sprayed with darker beige to give the illusion of a iridescent effect?!


----------



## brnicutie

karman said:


> I’m still extremely confused about the beige in this collection - is it actually pearly/iridescent or is it just sprayed with darker beige to give the illusion of a iridescent effect?!


When I saw it at the store it was more matte than shimmery. It has a shadowing effect to give it depth.


----------



## karman

brnicutie said:


> When I saw it at the store it was more matte than shimmery. It has a shadowing effect to give it depth.


Thanks for clarifying. It definitely looks more like real metallic/pearlescent leather than the other colorways but was still obviously painted to me. Some videos I watched keep calling it iridescent which is so misleading!


----------



## bbcerisette66

karman said:


> I’m still extremely confused about the beige in this collection - is it actually pearly/iridescent or is it just sprayed with darker beige to give the illusion of a iridescent effect?!


It is beige with light iridescent effects in peachy gold shades. I did not manage to capture its true color in photo but someone in Instagram shared beautiful pics. Her name is lvplusme. I hope it helps you.


----------



## karman

bbcerisette66 said:


> It is beige with light iridescent effects in peachy gold shades. I did not manage to capture its true color in photo but someone in Instagram shared beautiful pics. Her name is lvplusme. I hope it helps you.


Thank you! It does help. I do wish it was real metallic leather. Can’t know how the spray finish would wear off so I think I’ll pass.


----------



## ProShopper1

karman said:


> Thank you! It does help. I do wish it was real metallic leather. Can’t know how the spray finish would wear off so I think I’ll pass.



I was expecting the same shimmery beige beauty as you. I was massively underwhelmed when I saw it in person. It just looked like it was originally a light cream color and then got dirty.

Before I saw the previews for the whole collection I told myself I was going to be nicer to my wallet. Then I saw the previews and was like *%#^ I love it all, sorry wallet. I was planning on getting _at least_ one thing in every colorway. After seeing in person I don’t think I’ll be getting anything. My wallet is happy but I’m uber disappointed.

I’m not trying to take away from anyone who loves it. I think the theory of the collection was amazing, LV just fell massively short on the execution in my opinion. But that’s what makes fashion great, everyone has different tastes and there needs to be something for everybody!


----------



## karman

ProShopper1 said:


> I was expecting the same shimmery beige beauty as you. I was massively underwhelmed when I saw it in person. It just looked like it was originally a light cream color and then got dirty.
> 
> Before I saw the previews for the whole collection I told myself I was going to be nicer to my wallet. Then I saw the previews and was like *%#^ I love it all, sorry wallet. I was planning on getting _at least_ one thing in every colorway. After seeing in person I don’t think I’ll be getting anything. My wallet is happy but I’m uber disappointed.
> 
> I’m not trying to take away from anyone who loves it. I think the theory of the collection was amazing, LV just fell massively short on the execution in my opinion. But that’s what makes fashion great, everyone has different tastes and there needs to be something for everybody!



I think it's still really pretty, much better than the other colors IMO, but also not what I was expecting! Unsure why LV chose to do this spray effect rather than using and actual iridescent leather. Really cool concept, just a bit too trendy for me and not my preference. I do wish I could have the chance to see it in person though. I recently got a Chanel pearly beige bag and love that, so I thought this would be a good addition but I'm glad to be saving my $$!


----------



## bbcerisette66

karman said:


> I think it's still really pretty, much better than the other colors IMO, but also not what I was expecting! Unsure why LV chose to do this spray effect rather than using and actual iridescent leather. Really cool concept, just a bit too trendy for me and not my preference. I do wish I could have the chance to see it in person though. I recently got a Chanel pearly beige bag and love that, so I thought this would be a good addition but I'm glad to be saving my $$!


I don’t know if it is prettier than the others but it is beautiful IRL. It doesn’t look at all as dirty beige not at all. The other colours are beautiful too but too special for me. This one matches with everything. The best is to see it yourself and outside.


----------



## bbcerisette66




----------



## 23adeline

Here is my whole Stardust family


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> Here is my whole Stardust family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433220


Beautiful family my sweetie


----------



## karman

bbcerisette66 said:


> I don’t know if it is prettier than the others but it is beautiful IRL. It doesn’t look at all as dirty beige not at all. The other colours are beautiful too but too special for me. This one matches with everything. The best is to see it yourself and outside.


Sadly don’t have that option, the boutique doesn’t have the beige here. I don’t like the other colours (too obviously painted and look striped) so to me the beige is prettier. 
I think it would be different t if the leather was actually iridescent/shimmery. The Capucines all look very nice!


----------



## ProShopper1

bbcerisette66 said:


> View attachment 5433188


It photographs beautifully!


----------



## soccerzfan

What’s your favorite piece?



23adeline said:


> Here is my whole Stardust family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433220


----------



## 23adeline

bbcerisette66 said:


> Beautiful family my sweetie


Thanks dear 


soccerzfan said:


> What’s your favorite piece?


Maybe Nano Noe because it looks the prettiest.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

bagsamplified said:


> It will be such a nice contrast with your mono graffiti!


Oh my - I love it! The computer screen really doesn’t do it justice! It is sooo pretty and the color shifts in different light. I was surprised at the handfeel though - it is quite rough, which I guess makes sense with a sprayed coating.


----------



## bagsamplified

Congratulations!! That's great you love it! After chatting about it here yesterday I'm curious to see it again whenever I get back to the store. I remember the beautiful shimmer! 

That's good to know about the leather texture, I'm sure it is from the spray effect too. Think I noticed that when I first saw the wallet xs but didn't pay attention. Not familiar with the capucines line otherwise but have heard the leather is really durable!


----------



## NL3181

This beige clair color looks different under certain lighting . It looks a bit darker in real life


----------



## bbcerisette66

NL3181 said:


> This beige clair color looks different under certain lighting . It looks a bit darker in real life
> 
> View attachment 5433908


Bag twins


----------



## ccbaggirl89

This collection is so beautiful but my color transfer anxiety is kicking in so badly I can't buy a thing. Anyone else?!


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This collection is so beautiful but my color transfer anxiety is kicking in so badly I can't buy a thing. Anyone else?!


Exactly! I was planning to get the nano speedy and nano noe, but with the light (though beautiful) colors available in the USA, I know it will not be carefree for me. I am sad to miss out on this collection, but I was finally able to add an older piece that I have been trying to get for years (I purchased it 2x before from LV and then 24S and it was lost in shipping!), so that is my consolation prize! The good thing is that new collections are released so furiously that there is always something new to get distracted by.


----------



## Cherries and wine

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This collection is so beautiful but my color transfer anxiety is kicking in so badly I can't buy a thing. Anyone else?!


Same! I have a hard time buying anything other than black or monogram because I’m so worried about color transfer. If I’m spending that much on a bag, I want it to look good for years. The collection is absolutely gorgeous. I hope everyone buying a piece is enjoying it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I can’t decide between the green or beige Claire speedy????


----------



## mliLV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I can’t decide between the green or beige Claire speedy????


I have the beige clair speedy and I love it! I think it's a great neutral color, and goes with anything. The green is also really beautiful but I felt like it would be harder to match with clothing, IMO. Depends on what look you are going for. If you tend to go towards neutrals, the beige clair is a great option. But if you want a pop of color to your outfit, the green would be great for that.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mliLV said:


> I have the beige clair speedy and I love it! I think it's a great neutral color, and goes with anything. The green is also really beautiful but I felt like it would be harder to match with clothing, IMO. Depends on what look you are going for. If you tend to go towards neutrals, the beige clair is a great option. But if you want a pop of color to your outfit, the green would be great for that.


Thank you for the feedback! I can’t decide if I want to go neutral or have that pop of color. My store did have the beige Clair neverfull and speedy and I really liked the color. They didn’t have the speedy in green to get an idea, I just have the key pouch for color reference. I’m leaning toward the pop of color but the neutral would be nice for year round…


----------



## bagsamplified

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thank you for the feedback! I can’t decide if I want to go neutral or have that pop of color. My store did have the beige Clair neverfull and speedy and I really liked the color. They didn’t have the speedy in green to get an idea, I just have the key pouch for color reference. I’m leaning toward the pop of color but the neutral would be nice for year round…


I don't have either and we don't have Beige speedy here. But I've seen the vert Speedy and MPA several times. They're beautiful . If you're looking for something more unique and unusual, that would probably be it. I wasn't sure how I'd feel about that colourway on an expensive bag in years to come for myself, so I didn't buy but got the Key Pouch. 

It looks different to the Key Pouch as th embossing is smaller,  closer together and deeper.  Are you able to see the colour in person? Hope that helps


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bagsamplified said:


> I don't have either and we don't have Beige speedy here. But I've seen the vert Speedy and MPA several times. They're beautiful . If you're looking for something more unique and unusual, that would probably be it. I wasn't sure how I'd feel about that colourway on an expensive bag in years to come for myself, so I didn't buy but got the Key Pouch.
> 
> It looks different to the Key Pouch as th embossing is smaller,  closer together and deeper.  Are you able to see the colour in person? Hope that helps


Thank you!!!
I did see the vert multi Pochette and I have the key pouch so I have an idea of the color. Im just trying to picture it on a speedy, like you said the embossing is different on the key chain…I should have taken a pic of the multi pochette to have a better idea.the Beige Clair is a beautiful neutral so I’m not sure what the hesitation is.


----------



## bbcerisette66

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I can’t decide between the green or beige Claire speedy????


I can't say better than mliLV.  Everything is said and I agree on the fact that beige is easy to match with everything.  I love mine.


----------



## Nurse_Heather

My On the go in Lilas has arrived and my Stardust collection is complete! Someone stop me now please! Lol


----------



## mliLV

Nurse_Heather said:


> View attachment 5436476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My On the go in Lilas has arrived and my Stardust collection is complete! Someone stop me now please! Lol


What a beautiful collection! Enjoy!


----------



## Nurse_Heather

mliLV said:


> What a beautiful collection! Enjoy!


Thank you!!


----------



## bbcerisette66

Nurse_Heather said:


> View attachment 5436476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My On the go in Lilas has arrived and my Stardust collection is complete! Someone stop me now please! Lol


Wouah !!! Beautiful collection ! No colour is missing!


----------



## Nurse_Heather

bbcerisette66 said:


> Wouah !!! Beautiful collection ! No colour is missing!


Thanks!! I couldn’t resist something in each color. Such lovely colors and textures to look at


----------



## bbcerisette66

Nurse_Heather said:


> Thanks!! I couldn’t resist something in each color. Such lovely colors and textures to look at


That is true. I only got one it is lovely


----------



## bagsamplified

Nurse_Heather said:


> View attachment 5436476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My On the go in Lilas has arrived and my Stardust collection is complete! Someone stop me now please! Lol


My FAVOURITE photo!!      well done, beautiful collection!


----------



## bagsamplified

Nurse_Heather said:


> View attachment 5436476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My On the go in Lilas has arrived and my Stardust collection is complete! Someone stop me now please! Lol


Early days but do you have a favourite


----------



## Nurse_Heather

bagsamplified said:


> My FAVOURITE photo!!      well done, beautiful collection!


Aww thank you ☺️ This collection is so lovely!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nurse_Heather said:


> View attachment 5436476
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My On the go in Lilas has arrived and my Stardust collection is complete! Someone stop me now please! Lol


Stunning collection!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Is the OnTheGo in Lilac available in the US yet?


----------



## Nurse_Heather

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Stunning collection!!!


Aww  thanks


----------



## south-of-france

Joining again with this cutie


----------



## maxynot

I was able to see the Rose nano speedy online for the first time. But I couldn’t add to cart and now unavailable  

I feel so spoiled and ungrateful because I don’t need another bag. I’ve been lucky with other releases but I’ve been wanting this nano since @Emphosix posted there would be a nano ugh


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

maxynot said:


> I was able to see the Rose nano speedy online for the first time. But I couldn’t add to cart and now unavailable
> 
> I feel so spoiled and ungrateful because I don’t need another bag. I’ve been lucky with other releases but I’ve been wanting this nano since @Emphosix posted there would be a nano ugh


Can you contact concierge to order otherwise I saw there was a store that had it. Not sure how accurate the site is though..


----------



## maxynot

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Can you contact concierge to order otherwise I saw there was a store that had it. Not sure how accurate the site is though..


Yes I’ve been checking almost daily with concierge and the nano is the only bag not available to be ordered.

I also checked the stores that show it in stock but almost every ca I found on Instagram has ignored me and left me on read. Trying best but lv has made it really difficult


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

maxynot said:


> Yes I’ve been checking almost daily with concierge and the nano is the only bag not available to be ordered.
> 
> I also checked the stores that show it in stock but almost every ca I found on Instagram has ignored me and left me on read. Trying best but lv has made it really difficult


I’m sorry, it’s so frustrating, I’ve been there. I don’t know any SA’s at the location it shows available ….I would stalk the website …I’ll watch for you ..


----------



## maxynot

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m sorry, it’s so frustrating, I’ve been there. I don’t know any SA’s at the location it shows available ….I would stalk the website …I’ll watch for you ..


Thank you! I definitely should’ve tried reaching out to the other few SAs I met but I was hoping to stay loyal to my usual SA. Now I’m worried I missed my chance

I think the worst part though is I feel a bit guilty for trying so hard. It feels like such a 1st world problem to want to spend money on a tiny yet expensive bag and having to hunt for it

At least I can vent here


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

maxynot said:


> Thank you! I definitely should’ve tried reaching out to the other few SAs I met but I was hoping to stay loyal to my usual SA. Now I’m worried I missed my chance
> 
> I think the worst part though is I feel a bit guilty for trying so hard. It feels like such a 1st world problem to want to spend money on a tiny yet expensive bag and having to hunt for it
> 
> At least I can vent here


I know what you mean but you shouldn't feel guilty…I think if it’s a bag you want and you know you will use it you shouldn’t be so hard on yourself..would you feel the same way if it was an expensive bag but readily available for purchase? It would be worse if you had to hunt for this bag and was able to get it and then  find out you don’t like it… How many of us here have stalked the website for hard to find items that we want? Sometimes it’s a nice distraction from everything going on…


----------



## soccerzfan

I saw it available too at one point but didn’t try to add to cart. Don’t give up yet, I think it’ll become available sporadically. Many people are stalking it too I suppose so make sure you refresh often. 



maxynot said:


> I was able to see the Rose nano speedy online for the first time. But I couldn’t add to cart and now unavailable
> 
> I feel so spoiled and ungrateful because I don’t need another bag. I’ve been lucky with other releases but I’ve been wanting this nano since @Emphosix posted there would be a nano ugh


----------



## ProShopper1

Has anyone gotten any of the capucines?


----------



## Nurse_Heather

ProShopper1 said:


> Has anyone gotten any of the capucines?


I haven’t purchased one but I have seen the pink and Lilas in person and they are absolutely stunning, especially the Lilas!


----------



## chelsmcfarland

Wanted something small from this collection and was able to snag this beauty!


----------



## bagsamplified

Nurse_Heather said:


> I haven’t purchased one but I have seen the pink and Lilas in person and they are absolutely stunning, especially the Lilas!


I've seen them in person too and they're beautiful! Actually maybe I didn't see the pink, not sure if we got that here, but definitely the blue and the green! 

@Bec Loves Bags I'm still considering a Capucines XS or Compact wallet from this range   hope you're enjoying your new XS!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Did they release the OnTheGo pm in lilac in the US?


----------



## maxynot

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Did they release the OnTheGo pm in lilac in the US?


I think so. Is Lilas the blueish one? A heated mess unboxed it when the collection launched


----------



## Nurse_Heather

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Did they release the OnTheGo pm in lilac in the US?


So that’s a great question! I have never seen in stock online. I have only seen one unboxing on YouTube of one. My CA here in Southern California was somehow able to get me one on Tuesday this week so maybe they are popping up in stores here and there? I haven’t seen many at all!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nurse_Heather said:


> So that’s a great question! I have never seen in stock online. I have only seen one unboxing on YouTube of one. My CA here in Southern California was somehow able to get me one on Tuesday this week so maybe they are popping up in stores here and there? I haven’t seen many at all!


You are so lucky! I was able to get the pink but really want the lilac.I thought my SA said it hadn’t been released yet..I did see it available online but was gone quick and I haven’t seen it available since. I’ll have to ask her about it again..


----------



## Nurse_Heather

LVlvoe_bug said:


> You are so lucky! I was able to get the pink but really want the lilac.I thought my SA said it hadn’t been released yet..I did see it available online but was gone quick and I haven’t seen it available since. I’ll have to ask her about it again..


Definitely ask her for sure! I was told the Lilas items were more limited and probably harder to get but he would try to get me one then I got a text early this week! I was very pleasantly surprised! Im sure more will pop up!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nurse_Heather said:


> Definitely ask her for sure! I was told the Lilas items were more limited and probably harder to get but he would try to get me one then I got a text early this week! I was very pleasantly surprised! Im sure more will pop up!


I figures as much and I’m hoping more do show up. I was able to get the zippy coin purse and micro papillon in the lilas…it’s such as pretty color...


----------



## Nurse_Heather

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I figures as much and I’m hoping more do show up. I was able to get the zippy coin purse and micro papillon in the lilas…it’s such as pretty color...


I actually saw the zippy coin purse restock online once about 2-3 days ago so that’s very possible!! I agree with you, I got one piece in each color way and the Lilas is my fav for sure. I hope you get what you’re looking for.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nurse_Heather said:


> I actually saw the zippy coin purse restock online once about 2-3 days ago so that’s very possible!! I agree with you, I got one piece in each color way and the Lilas is my fav for sure. I hope you get what you’re looking for.


I’ve been able to get the speedy in vert and the neonoe bb and OnTheGo in pink for bags, I can’t decide if I want anything in the beige Clair. They had the speedy and NF at my store but wasn’t sure how I liked the color..i didn’t think I was going to like this collection but pics on the website don’t do the items justice. Definitely looks better in person…


----------



## Nurse_Heather

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’ve been able to get the speedy in vert and the neonoe bb and OnTheGo in pink for bags, I can’t decide if I want anything in the beige Clair. They had the speedy and NF at my store but wasn’t sure how I liked the color..i didn’t think I was going to like this collection but pics on the website don’t do the items justice. Definitely looks better in person…


Looks way better in person, I completely agree! I got the beige speedy, it’s very pretty and neutral,
Mind definitely has a sheen and a bit of a sparkle to it, I’ve seen more matte” versions that aren’t as appealing. I also got the pink Neonoe and the key cles which are both super pretty as well. You have some great bags!!


----------



## DME

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Did they release the OnTheGo pm in lilac in the US?



While I didn’t order anything from this collection, it was on the list my Vegas CA sent me a little over a week ago when she asked if I wanted anything.


----------



## Nurse_Heather

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’ve been able to get the speedy in vert and the neonoe bb and OnTheGo in pink for bags, I can’t decide if I want anything in the beige Clair. They had the speedy and NF at my store but wasn’t sure how I liked the color..i didn’t think I was going to like this collection but pics on the website don’t do the items justice. Definitely looks better in person…


 I just saw someone post one on Instagram! I think they might work for Sak’s? Here is here IG https://instagram.com/kg_elitestyling?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nurse_Heather said:


> I just saw someone post one on Instagram! I think they might work for Sak’s? Here is here IG https://instagram.com/kg_elitestyling?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


Thank you! Just saw that on IG…Then I got distracted by all the Prada and Dior bling…. I do want to give my SA a chance or I do have an online SA that I will ask as well..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DME said:


> While I didn’t order anything from this collection, it was on the list my Vegas CA sent me a little over a week ago when she asked if I wanted anything.
> 
> View attachment 5439130


Thank you! I was pretty sure it did but probably not as common as the pink or other styles which are easier to get..I guess now the search begins to get it…I didn’t know there was a vert neonoe bb?


----------



## Nurse_Heather

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thank you! Just saw that on IG…Then I got distracted by all the Prada and Dior bling…. I do want to give my SA a chance or I do have an online SA that I will ask as well..


Of course! I just saw another CA in NY post one, this should mean your CA can probably get one for you!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nurse_Heather said:


> Of course! I just saw another CA in NY post one, this should mean your CA can probably get one for you!


Yay! Thank you for letting me know! I just saw it!!   Maybe they are coming into stores now!


----------



## kosin30

bagsamplified said:


> I've seen them in person too and they're beautiful! Actually maybe I didn't see the pink, not sure if we got that here, but definitely the blue and the green!
> 
> @Bec Loves Bags I'm still considering a Capucines XS or Compact wallet from this range   hope you're enjoying your new XS!



Here’s my Capucine in Lilas


----------



## mliLV

kosin30 said:


> Here’s my Capucine in Lilas
> 
> View attachment 5440381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440383


I saw this in person and it is so beautiful! Enjoy! I ended up getting the speedy 20 in beige Clair but I was admiring this too…


----------



## kosin30

mliLV said:


> I saw this in person and it is so beautiful! Enjoy! I ended up getting the speedy 20 in beige Clair but I was admiring this too…


Yes and I was similarly admiring the beige speedy! Great collection!


----------



## ProShopper1

kosin30 said:


> Here’s my Capucine in Lilas
> 
> View attachment 5440381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440383


Would you say it’s more purple or pink in person? Or is it like the rest of stardust where it all depends on the angle you look at it with?


----------



## kosin30

ProShopper1 said:


> Would you say it’s more purple or pink in person? Or is it like the rest of stardust where it all depends on the angle you look at it with?



It’s more blue and inlaid with pink specks.


----------



## bagsamplified

I saw Zippy Wallet pink today

Tech not my friend today so here's the link to the tpf post 



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/eu-chatting-and-stalking.1031579/post-35232993.


----------



## anachronism

kosin30 said:


> Here’s my shimmery lilas capucine BB! It’s really beautifully crafted and the leather changes color from blue to pink to lavender. And to top it off, it has a seashell LV logo. A true mermaid bag!
> 
> View attachment 5431937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431939


The lilas color just kills me. It's so beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## maxynot

Just wanted to share some photos of my stardust nano speedy that I was able to purchase online with the help of @soccerzfan

It fits all my essentials and I love the pink color. So glad I waited instead of buying the new speedy nano or a preloved speedy hl


----------



## LVovely

maxynot said:


> View attachment 5444180
> View attachment 5444181
> 
> Just wanted to share some photos of my stardust nano speedy that I was able to purchase online with the help of @soccerzfan
> 
> It fits all my essentials and I love the pink color. So glad I waited instead of buying the new speedy nano or a preloved speedy hl


Congrats, this bag charm is so so cute!!


----------



## slmi2014

I’m trying to decide if I want/need to add this to my collection. It’s in Japan. I bought the green one already and I know if they had it in pink I would have gotten that one instead. But maybe it isn't worth having 2 of something so similar in color. I wish it had silver hardware but the gold is still pretty. It would be about $520 plus shipping and transfer fees with the current exchange rates at time of posting.


----------



## maxynot

slmi2014 said:


> I’m trying to decide if I want/need to add this to my collection. It’s in Japan. I bought the green one already and I know if they had it in pink I would have gotten that one instead. But maybe it isn't worth having 2 of something so similar in color. I wish it had silver hardware but the gold is still pretty. It would be about $520 plus shipping and transfer fees with the current exchange rates at time of posting.
> View attachment 5444761


Oh my gosh I say yes! Where are you getting it from then? Are you located in Japan?


----------



## slmi2014

maxynot said:


> Oh my gosh I say yes! Where are you getting it from then? Are you located in Japan?


 Thanks, it's not too hard to convince me!! No I'm located in the United States. It's from a personal shopper on IG who lives in Japan


----------



## Nurse_Heather

slmi2014 said:


> I’m trying to decide if I want/need to add this to my collection. It’s in Japan. I bought the green one already and I know if they had it in pink I would have gotten that one instead. But maybe it isn't worth having 2 of something so similar in color. I wish it had silver hardware but the gold is still pretty. It would be about $520 plus shipping and transfer fees with the current exchange rates at time of posting.
> View attachment 5444761


I really like it and that’s not a bad price considering what retail already is and it not being available in your country! I’d love one in pink too lol!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

slmi2014 said:


> I’m trying to decide if I want/need to add this to my collection. It’s in Japan. I bought the green one already and I know if they had it in pink I would have gotten that one instead. But maybe it isn't worth having 2 of something so similar in color. I wish it had silver hardware but the gold is still pretty. It would be about $520 plus shipping and transfer fees with the current exchange rates at time of posting.
> View attachment 5444761


I have the green and would definitely buy the pink if I could. I am loving this collection! I say buy it!


----------



## slmi2014

Okay you all convinced me! I hope I am still able to get it. I may have waited too late to reply back


----------



## xayayayax

We were at a mall today and weren't planning to buy anything but just went into the LV store because it was a new location that opened not too long ago. I wasn't finding anything spectacular but then SA showed me this one. I couldn't resist!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I went to use my lilas round coin purse from the trio pouch and use it on my lilas on the go and noticed the hardware is different colors. The OTG is silver and they made the round coin purse with gold hardware.


----------



## bagsamplified

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I went to use my lilas round coin purse from the trio pouch and use it on my lilas on the go and noticed the hardware is different colors. The OTG is silver and they made the round coin purse with gold hardware.


That's good to know. I personally don't mind mixed metals, hope you're still enjoying the combo regardless! We didn't get the Trio in our region


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bagsamplified said:


> That's good to know. I personally don't mind mixed metals, hope you're still enjoying the combo regardless! We didn't get the Trio in our region


I don’t really mind it either but I have to admit it looks a little weird. Thank you! I really liked all the pieces from the stardust collection….


----------



## travelbliss

kosin30 said:


> Here’s my Capucine in Lilas
> 
> View attachment 5440381
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440383


How are u liking the Lilas Capucine ?    Has it held up well ?   I LVoe this bag,  tried it on.   I couldn't swallow the price so got a fine jewerly piece instead...  but I keep coming back to look at photos


----------



## kosin30

travelbliss said:


> How are u liking the Lilas Capucine ?    Has it held up well ?   I LVoe this bag,  tried it on.   I couldn't swallow the price so got a fine jewerly piece instead...  but I keep coming back to look at photos


I love the lilas Capucine, it’s really beautiful IRL, glistening and changing in the light. I’m still swallowing the price tag but every time I enjoy it, I feel better about it! The strap is hooked on the sides, which I like better. Other Capucine models are hooked from inside. However the circular rings get scratched up a bit from the chains on the strap.


----------



## bagsamplified

kosin30 said:


> I love the lilas Capucine, it’s really beautiful IRL, glistening and changing in the light. I’m still swallowing the price tag but every time I enjoy it, I feel better about it! The strap is hooked on the sides, which I like better. Other Capucine models are hooked from inside. However the circular rings get scratched up a bit from the chains on the strap.


Have you seen the compact wallet version? That's really beautiful too, though for the price I'd thought it'd be as long as a Zippy Wallet 

Still thinking about this collection too!


----------



## soccerzfan

My long waited Stardust piece is finally here! My speedy 20!


----------



## maxynot

soccerzfan said:


> My long waited Stardust piece is finally here! My speedy 20!
> 
> View attachment 5577225


Oh my gosh so cute!! You ended up ordering it!! Does it come with the pink luggage tag too? Not me being tempted and wishing we got the speedy 20 in usa :0


----------



## soccerzfan

maxynot said:


> Oh my gosh so cute!! You ended up ordering it!! Does it come with the pink luggage tag too? Not me being tempted and wishing we got the speedy 20 in usa :0


Yes, it does come with that tag, quite useless though not sure why there’s one lol but I’m excited to have the bag. Call me crazy but I’m contemplating the green nano as well.


----------



## maxynot

soccerzfan said:


> Yes, it does come with that tag, quite useless though not sure why there’s one lol but I’m excited to have the bag. Call me crazy but I’m contemplating the green nano as well.


Oh my gosh you are living my dream then lol. I love collecting luggage tags and so far only my keepall has one. Might as well complete the collection then


----------



## soccerzfan

maxynot said:


> Oh my gosh you are living my dream then lol. I love collecting luggage tags and so far only my keepall has one. Might as well complete the collection then


Collecting luggage tags is a thing? Lol This is my first time seeing it. Which bag does it usually come with?


----------



## maxynot

soccerzfan said:


> Collecting luggage tags is a thing? Lol This is my first time seeing it. Which bag does it usually come with?


Yea I am trying to get the unique hot stamps from every lv store I visit. So I’ve been stockpiling on tags.

 I think usually every keepall does but some other bags include tags. I guess the speedy 20 in that case included them? I dont see them being include with USA speedy 20 though so how interesting


----------



## bagsamplified

soccerzfan said:


> My long waited Stardust piece is finally here! My speedy 20!
> 
> View attachment 5577225


OMG in this colour too?!?!!! Congratulations! It's so beautiful! Do you mind if I ask which region and product code?


----------



## soccerzfan

bagsamplified said:


> OMG in this colour too?!?!!! Congratulations! It's so beautiful! Do you mind if I ask which region and product code?


It’s China exclusive and here’s the product code: M46268


----------



## DME

maxynot said:


> Yea I am trying to get the unique hot stamps from every lv store I visit. So I’ve been stockpiling on tags.
> 
> I think usually every keepall does but some other bags include tags. I guess the speedy 20 in that case included them? I dont see them being include with USA speedy 20 though so how interesting


On luggage tags, my Epi denim Speedy B 25 came with one, as did my V Tote PM. Those tags are smaller in size compared to the one that came with my Keepall 55; more decorative than functional.

ETA: Do all stores (maybe cities, if one has multiple stores) have exclusive hot stamps? This is so good to know! I have a few tags that could use a little decoration…


----------



## kosin30

bagsamplified said:


> Have you seen the compact wallet version? That's really beautiful too, though for the price I'd thought it'd be as long as a Zippy Wallet
> 
> Still thinking about this collection too!


 I haven’t seen the compact wallet IRL and never considered it bec I have plenty of other nice wallets and this one seemed big and too pricey.


----------



## kosin30

maxynot said:


> Yea I am trying to get the unique hot stamps from every lv store I visit. So I’ve been stockpiling on tags.
> 
> I think usually every keepall does but some other bags include tags. I guess the speedy 20 in that case included them? I dont see them being include with USA speedy 20 though so how interesting



I want to see your exclusive store hot stamped tags!


----------



## maxynot

DME said:


> On luggage tags, my Epi denim Speedy B 25 came with one, as did my V Tote PM. Those tags are smaller in size compared to the one that came with my Keepall 55; more decorative than functional.
> 
> ETA: Do all stores (maybe cities, if one has multiple stores) have exclusive hot stamps? This is so good to know! I have a few tags that could use a little decoration…


Ooh i forgot they make different size tags! You’re right.

And yes most large cities have a special hot stamp. Paris has an Eiffel Tower of luggage trunks, austin has a guitar, Dallas has the texas state symbol, I think Amsterdam and Berlin also have special symbols. Can’t remember them all off the top of my head


----------



## maxynot

kosin30 said:


> I want to see your exclusive store hot stamped tags!


I can’t find a picture of my austin hotstamp but this is paris!


----------



## bagsamplified

maxynot said:


> I can’t find a picture of my austin hotstamp but this is paris!
> 
> View attachment 5577717


Awesome! Is this done on the spot? Is there a fee for hot stamping? Do you have to book? Thanks


----------



## maxynot

bagsamplified said:


> Awesome! Is this done on the spot? Is there a fee for hot stamping? Do you have to book? Thanks


It depends on the store and how busy it is! 

My local store sometimes cannot be done on the spot because the person who is trained on hot stamping isn’t there. Sometimes if it’s a bit of a special item it could also take longer or more practice I think? 

Paris was able to be done on the spot since it was the champs elysses store just took about 30 mins maybe less. 

And no it’s free as long as your item can be hotstamped. If they can’t do it on the spot you can leave it at the store for a few days and pick it up later


----------



## nicole0612

Has anyone seen the China (+ Singapore?) exclusive nano noe in Lilas still available in a store? I was holding out for some newer collections but I don’t think the sizes will work for me. If anyone has spotted this bag, can you recommend a Personal Shopper from that country who can ship to the USA? I know it’s a long shot!


----------



## kosin30

Does anyone know if there’s an SF or NYC hot stamp?


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

I just bought the lilas OnTheGo tote sight unseen, since they're hard to get, will take photos as soon as I get it! It looks like a normal map to me (any 3d artists out there?) and STOKED about the silver hardware. Got to try the pink OnTheGo in person and it's also stunning, and being super short I was surprised how much I liked the size of the onthego.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> I just bought the lilas OnTheGo tote sight unseen, since they're hard to get, will take photos as soon as I get it! It looks like a normal map to me (any 3d artists out there?) and STOKED about the silver hardware. Got to try the pink OnTheGo in person and it's also stunning, and being super short I was surprised how much I liked the size of the onthego.


I have the lilas and pink stardust OnTheGo PMs….you will love the lilas, it’s such a unique color. I’ve gotten lots of compliments in my stardust items…


----------



## maxynot

kosin30 said:


> Does anyone know if there’s an SF or NYC hot stamp?


I think I remember there being a nyc hot stamp if you search online but I was able to check the last time I was there


----------



## 23adeline

My newly added Stardust Speedy 20 beige


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have the lilas and pink stardust OnTheGo PMs….you will love the lilas, it’s such a unique color. I’ve gotten lots of compliments in my stardust items…


Oh cool, how does it look in different lighting? Not many pics are online! Also, I have no light bags yet as I'm nervous about color transfer- any worries with the lilas otg so far?


----------



## bbcerisette66

23adeline said:


> My newly added Stardust Speedy 20 beige
> View attachment 5580674


My favourite one of the Stardust collection ! Of course I own only this one    Perfect size and it matches with all my wardrobe. Enjoy it and all your beautiful new bags


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

Pics of it in store lighting! Taking it home now ^_^


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> Pics of it in store lighting! Taking it home now ^_^
> 
> View attachment 5582023
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582024
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582025



That looks incredible! Amazing array of colours on show there.


----------



## newport5236

I received my lilas OTG about a couple weeks ago (I am in the states, had to source from Europe) and have been using it non stop. This bag is beautiful...here's a great shot of her in sunlight. I'm not sure why this bag was so limited in the US when the pink is so readily available. Seems like the lilas was the more popular colorway but maybe i am biased


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

newport5236 said:


> I received my lilas OTG about a couple weeks ago (I am in the states, had to source from Europe) and have been using it non stop. This bag is beautiful...here's a great shot of her in sunlight. I'm not sure why this bag was so limited in the US when the pink is so readily available. Seems like the lilas was the more popular colorway but maybe i am biased
> 
> View attachment 5586939


 It looks other worldly in the sunshine. Wear her well and enjoy!


----------



## Bumbles

Question for nano speedy pink stardust owners: do you still love your nano speedy and would you recommend it? What do you normally use it for? Is it great for use in summer or warmer months? Is it comfy to use? And how long is the strap if you don’t mind me asking? Have been admiring it from afar so thought I would ask some owners on their opinions. Thanks so much!


----------



## arl07

Hi Everyone, just wondering what are your thoughts on Capucines BB. Got one myself but i've been having second thoughts on whether i should keep it or return it. It looks really pretty though. Is it worth it for its price?
Thanks in advance for your opinion☺


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

arl07 said:


> Hi Everyone, just wondering what are your thoughts on Capucines BB. Got one myself but i've been having second thoughts on whether i should keep it or return it. It looks really pretty though. Is it worth it for its price?
> Thanks in advance for your opinion☺
> 
> View attachment 5589570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589571


They are pricey but I do like capucines..Do you think you will use it?


----------



## arl07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> They are pricey but I do like capucines..Do you think you





LVlvoe_bug said:


> They are pricey but I do like capucines..Do you think you will use it?


Yes, i thought it's pricey too. Probably i will wear it occasionally.


----------



## Alias220

newport5236 said:


> I received my lilas OTG about a couple weeks ago (I am in the states, had to source from Europe) and have been using it non stop. This bag is beautiful...here's a great shot of her in sunlight. I'm not sure why this bag was so limited in the US when the pink is so readily available. Seems like the lilas was the more popular colorway but maybe i am biased
> 
> View attachment 5586939


Can you explain what you mean by source it from Europe?


----------



## sunkissed_xp

arl07 said:


> Hi Everyone, just wondering what are your thoughts on Capucines BB. Got one myself but i've been having second thoughts on whether i should keep it or return it. It looks really pretty though. Is it worth it for its price?
> Thanks in advance for your opinion☺
> 
> View attachment 5589570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589571



The Stardust capucines are so gorgeous. If you have any doubts with it, I'd say return the bag.

My opinion - it's overpriced for what it is. The bag ($7200USD) is almost the price of an 8 watch trunk ($7450USD). I would rather buy a MTO trunk if it's going to be just sitting there looking pretty. 

I was in the same dilemma as you, with the capucines in lilas color. I opted for something I know I will wear daily -- fine jewelry ring. The remaining funds are for the petite malle (hopefully).


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

Question: anyone getting Stardust pieces when you mainly wear black, blue jeans, and non-pastels? I really love it, love the silver hardware and the colors, but not sure if it goes with a casual goth outfit. Also I want to use this onthego often but how do you get over how attention-getting it is for using often?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> Question: anyone getting Stardust pieces when you mainly wear black, blue jeans, and non-pastels? I really love it, love the silver hardware and the colors, but not sure if it goes with a casual goth outfit. Also I want to use this onthego often but how do you get over how attention-getting it is for using often?


I have  stardust pieces and the majority of my wardrobe is blacks and grays, rarely a print. I wear mostly leggings and jeans and have no problem wearing my stardust items..I get compliments on my onthego’s but I don’t feel they are showy, if that’s what you mean?


----------



## Alexis168

Does anyone know if the Capucines Compact Wallet in Lilas has been discontinued?  I've been trying to get it from the time it was launched.  I can't get it online since it is never available.  My CA has been trying every day, but he told me it never came up for ordering on the internal website.  Any information is appreciated.


----------



## arl07

sunkissed_xp said:


> The Stardust capucines are so gorgeous. If you have any doubts with it, I'd say return the bag.
> 
> My opinion - it's overpriced for what it is. The bag ($7200USD) is almost the price of an 8 watch trunk ($7450USD). I would rather buy a MTO trunk if it's going to be just sitting there looking pretty.
> 
> I was in the same dilemma as you, with the capucines in lilas color. I opted for something I know I will wear daily -- fine jewelry ring. The remaining funds are for the petite malle (hopefully).


Thank you so much for your opinion. Yes, it's really pretty but im not sure if it's really worth it and ill be too cautious to wear it. you know what i mean? i prefer the  NEONOE MM but my husband chose the capucines.  


sunkissed_xp said:


> The Stardust capucines are so gorgeous. If you have any doubts with it, I'd say return the bag.
> 
> My opinion - it's overpriced for what it is. The bag ($7200USD) is almost the price of an 8 watch trunk ($7450USD). I would rather buy a MTO trunk if it's going to be just sitting there looking pretty.
> 
> I was in the same dilemma as you, with the capucines in lilas color. I opted for something I know I will wear daily -- fine jewelry ring. The remaining funds are for the petite malle (hopefully).


----------



## Nurse_Heather

arl07 said:


> Hi Everyone, just wondering what are your thoughts on Capucines BB. Got one myself but i've been having second thoughts on whether i should keep it or return it. It looks really pretty though. Is it worth it for its price?
> Thanks in advance for your opinion☺
> It’s really gorgeous! I’m in the same boat. I have the mini Capucines from the stardust collection on the way and I already wondering the same. These are such beautiful and unique bags though!
> View attachment 5589570
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589571


----------



## arl07

Hi Nurse_Heather, have you got your mini Capucines? what do you think of it?


----------



## Nurse_Heather

arl07 said:


> Hi Nurse_Heather, have you got your mini Capucines? what do you think of it?


Hi!! I sure did!!! Sorry I’m late to posting… slacking over here! Sooooo pretty. I’m going to try to take some pics in better lighting tomorrow. So in love!!


----------



## arl07

Nurse_Heather said:


> Hi!! I sure did!!! Sorry I’m late to posting… slacking over here! Sooooo pretty. I’m going to try to take some pics in better lighting tomorrow. So in love!!
> 
> View attachment 5593870
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593875


They're so nice. in my opinion this colour is a lot prettier than the pink one. It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Nurse_Heather

arl07 said:


> They're so nice. in my opinion this colour is a lot prettier than the pink one. It's gorgeous!!


Thank you!! I really love this color too and the mini size is really adorable


----------

